# 2012 Headphone Meet @ LAX Hilton - Saturday, August 18, 2012 - OFFICIAL THREAD



## purrin

2012 Hollywood Headphone Hobbyists (H3) Meet _also known as the Socal Headphone And Gear Festival or the "Big L.A. Meet"_
   
design courtesy of LFF

   
 Saturday, August 18, 2012 9:30am to 5:00pm
 LAX Hilton, Los Angeles, CA  OFFICIAL THREAD   
*Please reply to this thread if you plan on attending** *(even if you have already replied in the "interest" thread.) Include a list of equipment that you plan on bringing and indicate whether you will need a full 6' table, half-table, or a general hang out place to sit (if you are just bringing a few things.) Requests will be honored based on need. n3rdling will be maintaining an attendee and gear list. Table arrangement and allocations will be made later.
   
   
   
   
   
   
*At the Door Admission Fee:*
   
 $20 per adult and $8 per additional family member
 $12 for students or minors.
 50 cents for people coming in out of state.
  
 *Discounted Admission Fees for Paying in Advance:*
  
 See: http://hhh2012.eventbrite.com/
  
Important to note that everyone attending will be required to check in at the front desk and wear a tag.  This is part of security protocol and we will have random organizers doing roving patrols just to be on the safe side.  They will be disguised as a bush so you won't be able to tell who they are.
   
   
*Parking and Registration*
   
  Parking will be discounted at $12 for the day for attendees. A 10% room discount will also be available to attendees. This is a non-profit event and its organizers will do whatever they can do keep the costs down. A few have generously offered to assist with the costs, but hopefully this event will pay for itself. A final admission fee will be determined later. This will be a private event. Attendees will have to register to obtain the parking discount and an event name tag.
   
Parking discount tickets will be handed to everyone at the registration table. An event badge will be supplied which must must be worn at all times.
   
*Facilities and Power*
   
  The event will be held in the lower level away from most of the regular foot traffic of the hotel. There will be one large room and three smaller rooms. The lower level rooms are heavily carpeted with pillars, so hopefully this will keep background noise to a minimum. The hotel will be providing electrical to each table. There will be no need for extension cords, but please bring power strips.
   
*Meet Rules:*
   
  1) Please treat others' gear with the utmost care and respect.
 2) Do not unplug headphones without asking permission from the owners first.
 3) Do not turn anything on or off without asking permission first.
 4) Do not move anyone's gear from their established area without asking permission.
 5) Always treat other headfiers with the utmost respect.
 6) If a woman shows up - DO NOT GAWK. They are part of the human species and also deserve the utmost respect. Do not fear that this is the only one.
 7) Do not bring ANY food or drinks near any equipment, including your own.
 8) If you eat, please WASH YOUR DIRTY, GREASY HANDS BEFORE touching other people's equipment.
 9) Do not ask the vendors too many questions. They want to have fun too and others may want to ask questions as well.
 10) Always follow the rules of the host. He/She/They have been gracious enough to host a meet so he/she/they deserve the most respect and if you don't follow any of the above rules, AT LEAST follow this one.
 11) No shirt, no shoes, no headphone meet.
 12) Do not put screw drivers in electrical outlets, people's equipment or people's ears.
 13) If it's summer - please wear deodorant.
 14) If it's winter - please wear deodorant.
 15) DO NOT wear hair gel or any cosmetic product that may damage or stain a headband or earpads.
 16) Make sure your guests, if you bring any, follow the rules as well.

 That said....HAVE FUN!
   
_*Just an FYI: Many of the of the high-end or "summit-fi" rigs use CD-Players as a source. It may be a good idea to cut a CD with your favorite tracks if you want to hear them.*_
   
*Setup and Breakdown:* Setup starts at 8:30am. Break down is at 5:00pm.
   
*Loading/Unloading:*
   
  [size=10.0pt]If you are having any boxes/ materials pre-shipped to the hotel please contact Elena Morales via fax 310.410.6177 or e-mail at elena.morales@hilton.com no later than August 15, 2012 as shipping and receiving charges will apply. [/size]
   
  [size=10.0pt]For those exhibitors that are not shipping materials into the hotel, please note the following guidelines for loading and unloading at the hotel.  Exhibitors may only load and unload from private vehicles on the East Drive of the hotel via the loading dock on the following dates and times:[/size]

 [size=10.0pt]Saturday, August 18, 2012 from 8:00 am - 9:30 am[/size]
 [size=10.0pt]Saturday, August 18, 2012 from 5:00 pm - 6:00 pm[/size]
   
  [size=10.0pt]Personal vehicles may not remain parked on the East Drive for any duration of time.  Once the vehicle has been unloaded, please relocate your vehicle to our valet or self parking garage so that other exhibitors have the opportunity to unload. [/size]
   
  [size=10.0pt]*We do not allow personal loading or unloading from the front drive of the hotel.* Hotel Bell Staff will be available onsite to assist in bringing materials to and from your vehicle. Recommended gratuity for bell staff services is $10 per full cartload. Bell carts and other hotel equipment are not available for personal use, so please provide your own carts for transporting your product. [/size]
   
  [size=10pt]We will be providing several of our own handcart / dollies for people to use. There is no need to pay the bellhop if you do not wish to, but please wait at the east entrance loading zone to get a handcart. There will be a few organizers there to guide things along and allocate/keep track of the carts / dollies.[/size]
   
*Hotel Discounts - Act Soon!*
   
  [size=10.0pt]If you are interested in staying at the hotel, a special discount of 10% off the best available unrestricted rate for standard run of the house rooms has been established for your event. This rate is based on allocated inventory and may not be available to all of your guests. Reservations will be accepted at prevailing rates after allocated inventory is used. Please call 1-800-Hiltons and ask for the *ZSE* catering discounted rate. Please note that inventory is limited and we are expected to sell out over this weekend.[/size]
   
*VENDORS CONFIRMED*

 Ultimate Ears
 Schiit Audio
 Eddie Current
 Donald North
 Bellatone Audio
 Audeze
 HeadAmp
 MrSpeakers
 Cavalli Audio
 HeadRoom (by proxy. Jorge will be sending us stuff.)
 TekNmotion
 Joe Audiophile


----------



## purrin

LAYOUT  This is the final layout for the four rooms.

   
*TABLE ASSIGNMENTS (UPDATED 8/15)*
   
   

     [size=7.5pt]*reserved*[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]C2[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]*reserved*[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]D2[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]Anaxilus / *Headroom* [/size]
 *[size=7.5pt]D9, D10[/size]*
 [size=7.5pt]Anetode[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]D7[/size]
 *[size=7.5pt]Audeze[/size]*
 *[size=7.5pt]A10, A11[/size]*
 *[size=7.5pt]Bellatone[/size]*
 *[size=7.5pt]A12[/size]*
 [size=7.5pt]burnspesq[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]B1[/size]
 *[size=7.5pt]Cavalli Audio[/size]*
 [size=7.5pt]C5[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]CT / QH / Jazzfan[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]D8[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]dallan / santacore[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]D1[/size]
 *[size=7.5pt]Donald North Audio [/size]*
 *[size=7.5pt]A14[/size]*
 *[size=7.5pt]Eddie Current[/size]*
 *[size=7.5pt]C3[/size]*
 [size=7.5pt]Elwappo[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]B4[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]FearSC549[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]self seating A15-19[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]fejnomit[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]B8[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]Frank Cooter[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]D5[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]gilency[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]B2[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]gnarlsagan[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]self seating A15-19[/size]
 *[size=7.5pt]HeadAmp[/size]*
 *[size=7.5pt]C1[/size]*
 [size=7.5pt]iamoneagain[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]self seating A15-19[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]iLLicit1[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]self seating A15-19[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]j2kei[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]B3[/size]

   
   

 [size=7.5pt]Jeffinator[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]B1[/size]
 *[size=7.5pt]Joe Audio[/size]*
 *[size=7.5pt]D4[/size]*
 [size=7.5pt]mackat[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]B9, B10[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]mbritt [/size]
 [size=7.5pt]self seating A15-19[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]mike1127[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]self seating A15-19[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]Moonstrkaaft[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]B7[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]Mr. Rogers[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]D3[/size]
 *[size=7.5pt]Mr. Speakers [/size]*
 *[size=7.5pt]A13[/size]*
 [size=7.5pt]mtntrance[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]self seating A21-25[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]n3rdling[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]C3[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]ongua[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]B7[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]oswing[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]B2[/size]
 *[size=7.5pt]Schiit [/size]*
 [size=7.5pt]A8, A9[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]shiorisekine[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]self seating A21-25[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]sluker[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]B5[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]tehmom[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]D6[/size]
 *[size=7.5pt]Teknmotion[/size]*
 *[size=7.5pt]A1, A2[/size]*
 [size=7.5pt]Teufelshunde[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]D4[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]The Fed[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]self seating A21-25[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]Tubesforme[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]B6[/size]
 *[size=7.5pt]Ultimate Ears[/size]*
 *[size=7.5pt]A3, A4[/size]*
 [size=7.5pt]Wfojas[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]self seating A21-25[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]xtine[/size]
 [size=7.5pt]self seating A21-25[/size]

   
*CO-ORGANIZERS AND HELPERS*
    
  LFF
  Anaxilus
  Teufelshunde
  Ultrabike
  Questhate
  n3rdling
  itshot
  MisterRogers
   
  Feel free to contact any of the above guys if I do not respond in a timely fashion.


----------



## n3rdling

If everybody can please post if they are able to attend and what they're bringing, that'd be great. 


*Member List*

Jude
purrin
n3rdling
Anaxilus
LFF
CEE TEE
Teufelshunde
Questhate
IpodPJ (Bellatone Audio) (+1)
Jason Stoddard (Schiit Audio)
Moostrkraaft
mackat
scud80
manveru
Tyll Hertsens (InnerFidelity) (unconfirmed)
Lurkumaural (unconfirmed)
NU62
ocswing
R_burke
Spidercable (Spider Cable)
santacore
gilency
45longcolt
j2kei
irag
Donald North (Donald North Audio)
Deadneddz
zmatrix
Draygonn
melomaniac
uzi
scoopbb
tehmom
jsohn
iamoneagain
mikop
gzone3lement (unconfirmed)
Edwood
sluker
tom2cat
fejnomit
Misterrogers
HK_sends
Insidious Meme
FrankCooter
at1692
DouglasQuaid (unconfirmed)
twocommas
burnspbesq
Magedark (unconfirmed)
dallan
Stringfellow
mrspeakers (MrSpeakers)
elwappo99
runeight (Cavalli Audio)
justin (HeadAmp)
TubesForMe
sachu
russtafarian
shiorisekine
levinhatz
Hiyono
ProleArtThreat
Jon L
junepy
warrenpchi (+1)
Cableguy
jazzfan
jeffinator
itshot
Volarious
morug
JMcMasterJ
jrb (+1)
howie75
mike1127
ongvua
anetode
Larmeister
The Fed
Alex Cappello
FearSC549
ServinginEcuador (unconfirmed)
Wfojas
njtc (+1)
iLLicit1
gnarlsagan (+1)
xtine
hammerfilms
rubenpp (+1)
klesk
ultrabike
Fonksta
Hrimthursum
psychoplast
mbritt
Pardong
Edwood
Aegentirony
Jasper994
Iron_Dreamer
third_eye
iLLicit1





*Gear List*



*Headphones*

AKG K240
AKG K240 Sextetts
AKG K340
AKG K501
AKG K550 (x2)
AKG K701 (x4)
AKG Q701 (x2)
Audeze LCD-2 vegan
Audeze LCD-2 rev1 (x3)
Audeze LCD-2 rev2 (x3)
Audeze LCD-3 (x5)
Audio Technica ATH-AD2000
Audio Technica ATH-ESW9A
Audio Technica ATH-ES10
Audio Technica ATH-L3000
Audio Technica ATH-M50
Audio Technica ATH-W3000ANV (x3)
Audio Technica ATH-W1000x
Audio Technica ATH-W5000
Beyer DT150
Beyer DT770 Pro 80
Beyer DT990 (x2)
Beyer DT1350 (x2)
Beyer T1 (x3)
Beyer T5P
BrainWavez HM5
Denon D7000 (x2)
Etymotic ER-4S
Etymotic HF2
Fisher Audio DBA-02
Fostex 20Tv1
Fostex T50RP
Fostex TH900
Grado HF-1
Grado HF-2
Grado PS-500
Grado SR-225i
Grado Magnums v4 (3 diff kinds)
HE Audio Jade 1.2b
Headphile Fostex/Vixens
HifiMan HE-5
HifiMan HE-6 (x8)
HifiMan HE-400 (x3)
HifiMan HE-500
JVC FXD80
Koss KSC-75
Koss ESP/10
LFF Paradox (x3)
Martin Audio Magnum V4
MrSpeakers Mad Dog (x2)
Phiaton PS320
Pioneer SE-A1000
Pioneer SE-MJ591
Samson SR850
Shure 940
Sennheiser HD25-1
Sennheiser HD558
Sennheiser HD580 (x2)
Sennheiser HD598 (x2)
Sennheiser HD600
Sennheiser HD650 (x4)
Sennheiser HD800 (x8)
Sennheiser HE60 Baby Orpheus (Headphile modded)
Sennheiser HE90 Orpheus
Shure SRH-1440
Shure SRH-1840
Sony MDR-7506
Sony MDR-F1
Sony MDR-Z1000
SpiderCable Moonlight
SpiderCable PowerForce
Stax SR-007 mk1 (x4)
Stax SR-009 (x3)
Stax SR-404LE
Stax SR-507
Stax SR-Lambda
Stax SR-Omega
Stax SR-Sigma (x2)
Stax SR-Sigma404
Thunderpants (x3)
Ultimate Ears Reference Monitor
Ultrasone HFI-780
Ultrasone PRO 900
Ultrasone Edition 8 LE
Wachara DIY Stax SR-Omega clone
Yamaha HP-2
Yamaha YH-1
Yamaha YH-3
V-MODA m80


*Amps*

ALO Audio Continental V2
ALO The National
AMB mini^3
Audio Technica ATH-DHA3000
Bellatone B22
Burson 160D
Blue Hawaii
Bottlehead Crack w/ and w/o Speedball
Bryston BHA-1 (x2)
Cavalli Liquid Fire
Cavalli Liquid Glass
Cavalli Liquid Lightning
Donald North Audio Sonett 2 prototype
Donald North Audio Stratus
ECP Audio DSHA-1
Eddie Current Balancing Act
Eddie Current Electra
Eddie Current Super 7
Fostex HP-P1 (x2)
FrankCooter DIY dynamic amp
FrankCooter DIY electrostatic amp
Grace m902
HeadAmp Blue Hawaii SE
HeadAmp Pico (x2)
HifiMan EF5
HifiMan EF6
KGSSHV
LaFigaro 339
LFF Custom Amp
Luxman P-200
Little Dot MKVI+
Meier Concerto
Meier Stepdance
Millett Hybrid MiniMAX
Minute EL34-SE
Objective O2 portable (x2)
Objective O2 Desktop
Onkyo NDS-1
Pioneer SX1250
Pico Slim
Portaphile 627
RSA Hornet
RSA Predator
Schiit Asgard
Schiit Lyr (x2)
Schiit Mjolnir
Schiit Valhalla
Sennheiser Amperior
Sennheiser HEV90 Orpheus
SPL Phonitor
Stax SRM-727
Trends Audio TA-10.2 SE
TTVJ Portable Millett Hybrid
TTVJ Slim
Woo Audio WA2 (x2)
Woo Audio WA6-SE
Yamamoto Sound Craft HA-02


*Sources*

*Digital:*

Accuphase DP-75
AMB Gamma2
Anedio D2
April Music Eximus DP-1
Archos 101 G9
Audio-GD NFB-10SE
Audio-GD NFB-10WM
Audio-GD Reference 1
Audio-GD Reference 7.1
Audiophilleo2/PurePower
Audioquest Dragonfly USB DAC
Ayre QB-9
Behringer DEQ 2496
Benchmark DAC-1
Centrance DACPort
Cyrus CD8SE
Fostex HP-P1
Grace M903
HeadAmp Pico DAC
HifiMan HM-602
HifiMan HM-801
HRT MusicStreamer II+
iBasso D6
iBasso DX100 (x2)
K Works Superberry DAC
Lavry DA11
Leckerton UHA6S
LFF Custom DAC
Logitech Sqeezebox Touch (x2)
Logitech Transporter
Marantz 2275
Meier StageDAC
NAD M51
ODAC
Oppo BDP-95
PS Audio Lambda II transport
PS Audio PerfectWave DAC (x2)
Sansa Zip
Schiit Bifrost (x2)
Schiit Gungnir
Shanling CD T100 RAM Modded
Sonic Frontiers SFCD-1

*Analog:*

Sony 2251 turntable w/Infinity Black Widow tonearm and Shure V15V-MR cartridge
Dual 1219 turntable restored by Bill at fixmydual.com with either the Shure m97xe or Shure V15 Type II Improved


----------



## John In Cali

Im coming, ill only bringing my Shure 940s and K240s, for some mid-fi selection.  I shouldn't need any table, don't think two headphones are worth it, maybe a headphone table in each area for headphones anyone can try with any other set up?    Edit: unless someone wants me to bring my desktop with my M-Audio Audiophile Delta-192 card, I move my desktop a  ton anyways should barely be more of a problem than a laptop. It is fully balanced and has a lot of power behind it for a PCI card.


----------



## purrin

Good idea - we'll have a general hang out place for people who just bring a few items.


----------



## CEE TEE

My turn to visit you guys!   _Less than half a table with one of you SoCal Eddie Current guys._
   
Will bring:
   
  iPad> iPure> DAC1> Super 7> HD800
   
  Pico Slim
  TTVJ Portable Millett Hybrid
  mini^3
   
*Would be good to have the Super 7's together to show how flexible they are with different tube combos, yeah?*


----------



## Teufelshunde

Will be there.
   
  Will bring NAD M51 DAC, ecp audio DSHA-1, RSA Predator, LCD-3 (original unveiled), Ultrasone PRO 900, Beyer DT770 Pro 80, Sony MDR-7506, associated cables and what-not.


----------



## Questhate

Count me in!


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> My turn to visit you guys!   _Less than half a table with one of you SoCal Eddie Current guys._
> 
> Will bring:
> 
> ...


 

 We could do that, maybe run an LCD 2/3 setup and an HD800 one.  Then people could switch and see how the sound changes.
   
  What's with the meet name?  Yawn.


----------



## IPodPJ

I'll be there as a member and vendor. Equipment list is listed in my profile.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

We'll be there, and we'll need a 6' table for 4 set-ups if possible: Bifrost/Asgard, Bifrost/Valhalla, Bifrost/Lyr, and Gungnir/Mjolnir (which are larger chassis than the other gear.) Let us know if that's OK, or if there are additional charges for vendor participation.


----------



## purrin

That works. I'll get in touch with you on the details. There will be a small vendor charge (we are still working it out because we want to encourage participation), but it will hardly be an arm and a leg.
   
  We may consider waiving vendor charges if you bring a "booth babe." (I hope I'm not being politically incorrect.) And no, Mike Moffat does not count.


----------



## Moostrkraaft

Whatever minimal amount of space that would be able to fit these. Maybe a half-table?
   
  HD800, LCD-3, LCD-2 R1, ATH-W3000ANV, HE-6
  Eddie Current Balancing Act
  Grace M903


----------



## Anaxilus

Looking forward to your Grace M903.


----------



## mackat

I will ABSOLUTELY be there. I will need a full table, please. This is roughly what I will be bringing:

Marantz 2275 receiver
Sennheiser HD-650 headphones
Yamaha HP-2 ortho dynamic headphones
What used to be Barney Grados- Will bring Barney cups to put on display if I can find them

Sony 2251 turntable w/Infinity Black Widow tonearm and Shure V15V-MR cartridge
Technics SL-10 turntable with original EPS-310mc cartridge
Philips 212 turntable w/Stanton 680ee cartridge
Dual 1219 turntable restored by Bill at fixmydual.com with either the Shure m97xe or Shure V15 Type II Improved

If someone has a phono stage or two that has more than one inputs that I can borrow, that would be great!!!

Mucho vinyls 

I think that's about it folks! Looking' forward to it


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Quote: 





purrin said:


> That works. I'll get in touch with you on the details. There will be a small vendor charge (we are still working it out because we want to encourage participation), but it will hardly be an arm and a leg.
> 
> We may consider waiving vendor charges if you bring a "booth babe." (I hope I'm not being politically incorrect.) And no, Mike Moffat does not count.


 

 What if Rina wears Mike Moffat's name tag?


----------



## Maxvla

That worked for RMAF.


----------



## Moostrkraaft

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Looking forward to your Grace M903.


 






 I haven't heard much else honestly, so I really look forward to dipping my feet in the head-fi meet pool. It is seriously waaaay past due! Sadly, I've probably heard only one other DAC even close to the same caliber, and that was Craig's Moth HyperDAC, which at least for the two minutes I listened I preferred for its smoothness. Not a definitive opinion by any means however.


----------



## scud80

i will be there.  definitely looking forward to trying out some of the higher-end stax rigs.
   
  i'll update my equipment as the date gets closer, as i'm actively buying/selling stuff at the moment.


----------



## CEE TEE

Quote:


jason stoddard said:


> What if Rina wears Mike Moffat's name tag?


 
   
  Bay Area Meet gets jealous.  That's what.


----------



## manveru

Checking in. I'll be there. I could bring AD2000, HM5, and whatever DAC and/or amp I have by then. Nothing that wouldn't probably fit in the general hang out area. Looking forward to this big time.


----------



## Tyll Hertsens

Hi Marv, thanks so much for leading the charge on this one.  I'm gonna press the suits in NY to budget me for attendance.
   
  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lurkumaural

I'm gonna try pretty hard to make it. The Barney Grados are DIY legend status IMHO.

I'd only bring what I can carry or leave at someone's rig.


----------



## NU62

I'll be there.  Will bring my Martin Audio Magnum V4's and either my Headphile Fostex/Vixens or my Thunderpants (assuming they ever show up).


----------



## ocswing

I'm very interested to hear the HD800 stock vs modded this time around. Hopefully both types will be there. I'm definitely going to this, but deciding whether I want to bring my gear or not. I'll post again once I've made up my mind.


----------



## R_burke

I can be there and I will bring a RAM Modified Shanling CD T100 player with built in headphone amp,  a WOO Audio WA2, a pair of AT W5000s and a pair of Thunderpants TP1s.


----------



## Kremer930

You guys are so lucky to be able to attend meets. Looks like the schiitbintermediate gear will get a test too. Will be great to get a comparison again it and the bifrost/Lyr combo.


----------



## n3rdling

I'll likely bring the following:
   
  Accuphase DP-75
   
  Blue Hawaii
  Sennheiser HEV90 or Headamp Aristaeus
   
  Sennheiser HE90
  Stax SR-009
  Some other electrostats, I'll probably decide at the last second unless there's something somebody really wants to hear.
   
  I can also bring a Dynahi if somebody wants to hook up their dynamics to it.


----------



## mackat

Yay! I get to try the HE-90s!!! Can you please bring the Stax Sigmas, those are my current favs of yours?


----------



## n3rdling

Sure thing


----------



## mackat

Thanks!


----------



## Spidercable

Since Spider is local, we would like to attend as a vendor, please let us know what cost will be associated with this.
  We will definitely bring new headphone "PowerForce", "Moonlight" with us.


----------



## santacore

I will definitely attend. Not sure if I'm bringing gear or not. To be decided.


----------



## Kojaku

Count me in !

Kojaku


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote:  

 I'll chime in for Aristaeus and Dynahi.


----------



## gilency

I'd love to attend!
Already in my calendar.


----------



## 45longcolt

Certainly hope to attend.
   
  Hey Mackat, would you like me to bring the Bellari VP129, tube phono-pre/headphone amp for you to try?


----------



## j2kei

Going to bring NFB-10WM + HD600


----------



## irag

I plan to attend.


----------



## Donald North

I'll be there


----------



## thrak

I plan to be there.  Since I'm flying in from the other coast (on a business excuse) what I bring will likely be limited to portable stuff and will not need table space.  Actual selections are up in the air atm and will probably be determined by what everyone else is bringing.  We don't need a dozen HD800's, right?


----------



## Deadneddz

In for this one.


----------



## zmatrix

Planning to be there.


----------



## Draygonn

Count me in. WA2, Crack w/Speedball, Objective 2 Desktop, HD800s, Thunderpants. 
edit: decided not to bring anything since all my equipment is already being represented by other head-fiers.


----------



## LFF

I'll be there....
   
  Don't know what I will be bringing yet but please put me down for half a table.


----------



## melomaniac

yes, I'll be there!
   
  EDIT: as for what to bring, I don't know - I usually don't run around with much gear, except a source (DAP or netbook), a USB Dac-amp, and custom IEMs. I guess I could bring a Dacport and a DT880, too.


----------



## uzi

It's looking like I'll be able to make the trip from the SF Bay Area to join you guys.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## scoopbb

count me in. will be there for sure


----------



## tehmom

I plan to attend.


----------



## n3rdling

Member and gear lists are now up.  Gear is categorized and alphabetized to make finding things easier.  A lot of people have said "I'll be there" but didn't indicate if they intend to bring gear or not.  It's not a requirement but we need to know who's bringing what to better organize table space.  Can the following please indicate if they intend to bring anything, and if so, what they intend to bring:
   
   
  purrin
 Anaxilus
 LFF
 irag
 Deadneddz
 zmatrix
 melomaniac
 scoopbb
   
   
  I have an idea of what some of you guys are bringing since I know you, but I just want to make sure first.  Thanks!


----------



## manveru

n3rdling, I saw you listed Brainwavz HM5 under amps, but it's actually a headphone (rebrand of FA-003, Lindy Premium, Yoga). Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## n3rdling

Oops, sorry about that.  Fixed


----------



## uzi

Since I'd be coming from the SF Bay Area with a car full of my family and our stuff, I wasn't really thinking about bringing anything other than my HD650 to listen to folks' dacs/amps with.  I could be convinced to bring other stuff (Denon AH-D2000, Shure SRH-840, Grado SR-225i, Audio-gd NFB-12, Mini^3 and if the kit comes to me with enough time to assemble it, a Bottlehead Crack w/ Speedball) if desired, though that stuff is more in the mid-fi range.


----------



## Questhate

@n3rdling
   
  I'm not planning on bringing anything except a pair of V4 Magnums for another member to try out but I can just leave that at a table with extra room.


----------



## Kojaku

I'd bring my Quilted Sapele TP's (recent batch) and my woodied SR-225i. I'll also bring my TTVJ Slim
for those looking to try a pairing with it.

Kojaku


----------



## jsohn

I'm coming to hopefully hear some stax!! Won't be brinigng anything cause I will be coming straight from church and will be changing my gear soon so I cant specify what i would bring.


----------



## iamoneagain

I plan on coming.  I'll bring L3000/DHA3000.


----------



## mikop

I am in!
   
  I'll bring Audio Technica W3000ANV/W1000X + iBasso DX100 or whatever is in my profile (all low end but may be of interest to someone new to the hobby).


----------



## santacore

nr3dling, I will most likely bring a Anedio D2 DAC and an iPad as a source.


----------



## manveru

Quote: 





mikop said:


> I am in!
> 
> I'll bring Audio Technica W3000ANV/W1000X + iBasso DX100 or whatever is in my profile (all low end but may be of interest to someone new to the hobby).


 

 I wouldn't mind if you brought your ESW9 along as well.


----------



## n3rdling

All lists updated


----------



## gzone3lement

I might be there. I have vacation plans in LA and I might be able to stop by.


----------



## Donald North

Purrin: You have me listed twice on the vendor list.
   
  N3rdling: I will bring a production DNA Stratus amplifier and my ever-present Sonic Frontiers SFCD-1 cd player. Not decided yet what headphones to bring.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Looking at the headphone list, we'll be bringing some ones not yet present and accounted for:
   
  Grado PS500s (balanced)
  HiFiMan HE-400s (balanced or SE)
  Audeze LCD-2 Vegans (balanced or SE)
  AKG K550s (haven't hacked the cable yet--don't know if they're going to be balanced or SE)
   
  Production Gungnir and Mjolnir will be on tap, as well as the rest of the gear. Hopefully there'll be a surprise, too!


----------



## Anaxilus

jason stoddard said:


> Production Gungnir and Mjolnir will be on tap, as well as the rest of the gear. Hopefully there'll be a surprise, too!


 
   
  Yummm......


----------



## DouglasQuaid

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Hopefully there'll be a surprise, too!


 

  
  Will it involve a busty individual escaping from an oversized baked good?  You can pm the response to me if you don't want to ruin the surprise to anyone else.


----------



## Edwood

Barring some last minute schedule conflict, I'll likely be attending.
   
  Unless it duplicates gear already being lugged along, I can bring HifiMan HE-6, Grace m902, HifiMan HM-602. 
   
  -Ed


----------



## Draygonn

...


----------



## shane55

Ugh... I want to go. But not sure it's possible... Ugh. I'll keep trying to shift things around. Not giving up hope just yet...


----------



## mackat

Just an update, I will bring the Philips 212 if it still works by then and/or if I get the parter unit I need. The motor is starting to fail, but it is working sorta for now. Anyone else bringing TTs? Ya know ya wanna!


Ben aka MacKat


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





mackat said:


> Just an update, I will bring the Philips 212 if it still works by then and/or if I get the parter unit I need. The motor is starting to fail, but it is working sorta for now. Anyone else bringing TTs? Ya know ya wanna!
> Ben aka MacKat


 
   
  I am seriously considering it. I hoping to finish a DIY turntable by the event.


----------



## n3rdling

Which design?


----------



## purrin

I was just going to rip the parts out of my Pro-ject Xpression 1 and build a bigger base and plinth and add an external motor.


----------



## sluker

Planning to be there, but not sure what gear to bring. I will most likely bring the following amps:

 LaFigaro 339 (with assortment of tubes) (or and MiniWatt w/HP adapter, let me know if there is interest)
 Pioneer SX1250 (or Sansui AU-717 if someone has a preference let me know). Will the table hold 100+lbs of gear?
  For headphones I will most likely bring:

 LCD-2 r1
 HE-6 (modified)
 3 different builds of Magnum v4's
 Maybe a modded T50rp (to compare with others)
  Source:

 Ipod-->Onkyo NDS-1 --> Harmon Kardon CD player/DAC


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





sluker said:


> Planning to be there, but not sure what gear to bring. I will most likely bring the following amps:
> 
> LaFigaro 339 (with assortment of tubes) (or and MiniWatt w/HP adapter, let me know if there is interest)
> Pioneer SX1250 (or Sansui AU-717 if someone has a preference let me know). Will the table hold 100+lbs of gear?
> ...


 
   
  Awesome. 1 full 6' table for you! It will hold 100lbs.


----------



## tom2cat

Had fun at the village meet and luck. Will be attending LA meet.


----------



## fejnomit

I will attend. 
  Bringing: Cyrus CD8SE and SPL Phonitor, both modded
  Headphones:  HE-5 (if mods are done), D7000, HD800
  Portable: Practical Devices XM6, ALO Continental V2 and Sony MDR-Z1000
  So... 1/2 table?
  Thanks.


----------



## Misterrogers

I'll be there. I'll bring two rigs:
   
  Minute EL34-SE
  Audiophilleo2/PurePower
  Bifrost
  HE-6
   
  DX100
  ALO Continental V2
  HE-500


----------



## HK_sends

I plan to be there!  Since the stuff I have will already be represented, I just plan to listen and socialize (...and envy, and drool, etc.).
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Anaxilus

For some of the newer folks coming to try some high end stuff, do make the effort to get to know some well mastered and reference material.  Make CD's and/or bring a digital transport device.  I like AC/DC and lots of popular material too but don't blame the gear and phones when you get to hear what it actually sounds like.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  We will have more quiet listening rooms so some more closed type phones won't have any inherent advantages like in some noisier environments.


----------



## Insidious Meme

I should be in. Just bringing myself and hungry ears.


----------



## purrin

To add to the above, we will be assigning people/gear to rooms soon. Will provide diagrams with table locations.


----------



## mackat

Small change:

I will most likely NOT be bring the Philips 212 as I fudged up the recable. On the other, better hand, I am getting a very nice modified Bottlehead Crack tomorrow or Tuesday (cross feed switch, Neutrik locking headphone jack), no speedball (YET), so I will definitely be bringing that, and I am borrowing a Channel Islands Audio VPP-1 phono stage with extant VAC-1 power supply. With his permission, or if I have bought it by then, I will bring that. Oh, I might bring a Project/One DR-220 turntable, a very nice CEC made table.

Thanks!


----------



## gilency

Planning on attending. I do have a Sigma/404, a normal bias Sigma and my 007 Mk1.
  My Exstata is having "technical difficulties" and have not had the inclination to work on it while I work on my KGSSHV,  but not sure yet if the KGSSHV will be ready by then.


----------



## FrankCooter

Looks like I'll be able to make it. Don't know exactly what I'll bring yet, but should have both an electrostatic and a dynamic rig.


----------



## ocswing

Sorry for the late decision. I will be bringing my gear and just need a half table for HRT MusicStreamer II+, Schiit Lyr, AKG K701, Beyer DT990/600 (if I haven't sold it). I'll have my laptop with a small flac collection as the source. It does have an optical drive for CDs though. I'll also have my portable set up; an iPod Touch 4th gen, iBasso D-Zero, and Senn HD251-II.


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Awesome. 1 full 6' table for you! It will hold 100lbs.


 
   
  I hope some of these tables will hold more than 100 lbs.  My two amp chassis combined weigh that much, not to mention all the other gear I will be bringing.  I'd say a total of 250 lbs. at least.


----------



## n3rdling

Should be fine unless you guys stack everything right in the center of the table


----------



## CEE TEE

Quote: 





frankcooter said:


> Looks like I'll be able to make it. Don't know exactly what I'll bring yet, but should have both an electrostatic and a dynamic rig.


 
   
  SWEET.  Will be plugging into the dynamic amp!!!


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote: 





n3rdling said:


> Should be fine unless you guys stack everything right in the center of the table


 
   
  Still don't want to take any chances.  I might just end up bringing the entire audio rack and putting the cables out on display on the table.  Not sure yet.


----------



## purrin

That's what I was going to recommend. I'll make sure to leave some extra space and a table for you.


----------



## n3rdling

Lists updated.


----------



## at1692

I plan on being there with my (arriving today!!!) DX100


----------



## Stringfellow

This is my first post on Head-fi. I'm already in awe at the gear list. I can't believe my luck that you guys are holding the event at the same hotel us flight crews are staying while we're in LA! I'm with Malaysia Airlines, and I will make my utmost effort to beg/plead/blackmail the rostering department to schedule me LA flights in August so that I can attend this event. Already have these gears of my own (LCD-2, ALO Continental V2, Woo Audio WA2, Burson HA-160, Centrance DACPort LX, Fostex HP-P1, Benchmark DAC1 USB, Beyerdynamic T1 & DT1350), so I guess most if not all are already covered in the gear list. Will be most interested in interconnects, so I'd be hogging the Bellatone and Spidercable tables if I can arrange my schedule around to come. And I so very much want to hear the Stax! Screw that, I wanna hear everything! *drools!*


----------



## musicinmymind

Is there any Hobbyists Meet planned near DC?


----------



## KG Jag

MMM...my sister-in-law lives a stone's throw from LAX.
   
  Tahoe would be even better...


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote: 





stringfellow said:


> This is my first post on Head-fi. I'm already in awe at the gear list. I can't believe my luck that you guys are holding the event at the same hotel us flight crews are staying while we're in LA! I'm with Malaysia Airlines, and I will make my utmost effort to beg/plead/blackmail the rostering department to schedule me LA flights in August so that I can attend this event. Already have these gears of my own (LCD-2, ALO Continental V2, Woo Audio WA2, Burson HA-160, Centrance DACPort LX, Fostex HP-P1, Benchmark DAC1 USB, Beyerdynamic T1 & DT1350), so I guess most if not all are already covered in the gear list. Will be most interested in interconnects, so I'd be hogging the Bellatone and Spidercable tables if I can arrange my schedule around to come. And I so very much want to hear the Stax! Screw that, I wanna hear everything! *drools!*


 
   
  We'd be glad to have you!  I hope you can attend.  Meets are extremely enjoyable events and places where you can listen to a vast wealth of high-end equipment that you would likely not be able to hear anywhere else; at the very least not so much of it in one location.
   
  I haven't been to one in a while but have attended at least half a dozen and hosted one.  You'll have a great time.


----------



## gilency

Hi N3rdling:
  on the headphone list:
Stax SR-007 mk1 (x2)
 Stax SR-009
 Stax SR-Lambda
 Stax SR-Omega
Stax SR-Omega2 mk1
 Stax SR-Sigma (x2)
 Stax SR-Sigma404
   
  You meant 3 of the same kind, right?


----------



## DouglasQuaid

I posted in the IC thread that I'm a possible attendee.  I thought I posted earlier in the thread, but apparently it didn't actually go through.  I'm still tentative.


----------



## twocommas

I am just starting out in this community and don't have anything to contribute except the desire to learn about different equipment.  Do you think I would benefit from attending?  I wouldn't be able to bring anything except a pair of ATH-AD700s and an ipod


----------



## purrin

Sure. Lots of folks come by with nothing but an iPod and a headphone. You'll find that people in the hobby are super friendly and willing to help out. It's a good way to make new friends with shared interested too.


----------



## burnspbesq

It's on my calendar.

Will bring my Ayre QB-9 and whatever amp I have at the time (could be the current Luxman P-200, or it could be a Mjolnir, or a Bryston BHA-1, or a HeadRoom BUDA). Will have HD 800 and LCD-3 on hand.


----------



## mackat

Well, I just sold the SL-10 for $375, so it's down to the Technics, Dual, and Marantz.:mad:


----------



## Magedark

Put me down as a tentative attendee. I'm going to be in Norcal during that time, so I'm going to spend the next few months figuring out the most feasible way for me to get down to LA. If I confirm, I would be bringing the Objective 2 Amp, Portapros, and AKG K500.


----------



## dallan

I am planning to come to the meet.  Don't know what i am bringing yet, used to bring everything but the kitchen sink but my stuff is beginning to get dated anyway.  Hoping to hear the Fostex TH900 hopefully someone will have it by then.  Actually hopefully i will have it by then
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Looks like i will bring at least my *Edition 8 LE* since no one else is and the *ATH-ES10* - even though they aren't that new, they are Japan only so not many around these parts.  Also the  *Fostex HP-P1 *and ipod with and external amp, either *Pico or if Lisa lll* is back then that to drive the HP's.  
   
  If motivated I may bring my home set up or part of it but we'll see.  (If Craig is coming he will have a Zana Deux anyway, but may bring vioelectric V200 and modded psaudio digital link and cd player).
   
***Bold can go on list.


----------



## purrin

Craig doesn't bring his ZD anymore. And I know there are more than a few people who still want to hear it.


----------



## CEE TEE

I would LOVE to compare Super 7 to a Zana Deux at the meet!


----------



## dallan

Okay, I will strongly consider it. By the way, how do u load over there? Seems like I didn't see how during international event.


----------



## purrin

Bring it in through the lobby. Take elevator downstairs. It's going to be downstairs and completely sectioned off from the rest of the hotel.


----------



## dallan

But do you do trips from the parking structure or can you load from in front at the valet area?


----------



## CEE TEE

Thanks, Dallan...I know that amp is a beast. In two parts.


----------



## dallan

Yeah, I used to take stuff but got a coupla scratches either in transport or by someone and got kinda numbed on carting stuff arouse and such. That's why I was among about unloading.


----------



## Questhate

+1 on the Zana Deux
   
  Also, interested in hearing the ED8LE to see if its any different than the ED8 I had....


----------



## juman231

Would I be able to attend it without bringing any gears? I don't really have anything to bring, but I'd love to listen to the gears that will be available =/


----------



## Stringfellow

I would like to assume the answer to that question to be "yes" coz I'm coming from Malaysia without any gear in tow. Well....maybe the AKG-K550, just got that from Yodobashi Akihabara.


----------



## purrin

There is no need for anyone to bring anything. There will be an area dedicated to people who want to hang around, chill out, chat, charge up portables, etc.
 I'll confirm details on unloading and unloading. The best (and probably only way) is to unload at the lobby and bring the equipment downstairs.
 BTW, Jorge at HeadRoom was gracious enough to offer whatever gear we want for the meet! Let me know if there are any requests not already in the gear list: http://www.head-fi.org/t/602807/2012-headphone-meet-lax-hilton-saturday-august-18-2012-official-thread


----------



## dallan

I am coming but not on list. I will put fear to bring in July.


----------



## purrin

Awesome. Will be nice to see you again! n3rdling updates the lists every few weeks or so.
   
  Quote: 





dallan said:


> I will put fear to bring in July.


 
   
  That sounds scary.


----------



## dallan

Silly phone autoword BS. Aaaarrgggg!


----------



## purrin

Yeah, I was looking up music on my phone and "Beatles" and got corrected to "Nestle"


----------



## Kojaku

In addition to the stuff I said I'd bring earlier on in the thread, I'll also be bringing what I've come to call my "porta-reference rig". It's an Archos 101 G9 Turbo that outputs to a FiiO E17, then to a TTVJ Slim, to cans. If anyone would like to hear this porta-reference combo with their own stuff, load it up onto a hard drive, flash drive, or a micro SD card, as the Archos has the ability to host them all.
   
  Also, I'll be bringing my Chris_Himself recabled LCD-2 Rev. 2 Bamboo:
   










   
  Kojaku


----------



## ocswing

Blar, why isn't it August yet?


----------



## Magedark

I'm glad it isn't right now, or else I wouldn't have a place to stay for Summer School.


----------



## IPodPJ

Purrin,
I will be attending (along with my father to help man the booth while I'm talking with others) and likely staying at the hotel on Friday and Saturday nights for ease of set-up and break-down. Please set aside a large vendor table for me with enough room alongside for my entire audio rack. I also request at least two hours for set-up before it starts and my rack needs to be directly near an outlet so that my 1m cord can reach my regenerator.

Also, I am really anxious for people to hear this and provide feedback:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/613092/hd650-piggybacked-on-the-hd800-possibly-best-headphone-sound-ever-i-say-yes

I think many will be pleasantly surprised by the results, especially fans of both the HD800 and Audez'e cans, who wish they had the best of both worlds in one phone. It may sound silly but one should reserve judgment until they hear it the way I have it set up. And as such you can also add a pair of HD650 to the gear list. I'm going to also be contacting some of the headphone manufacturers and try to get some loaner pairs as well to demo with my gear.


----------



## purrin

Will do. I'll have a table setup with space next to it. I'm sure you will be there early to setup.


----------



## IPodPJ

purrin said:


> Will do. I'll have a table setup with space next to it. I'm sure you will be there early to setup.




Thanks. Well I'll be getting there Friday night and staying there. It's just way too much work to go from house to setting up all in one morning with so much stuff. Did you set up any special room rate deal with the hotel like they did at CanJam?

Not sure what time you plan on starting the meet officially but I'll likely need two hours of setup beforehand.

Also with regards to the table, I'd like the audio rack to go on the right side, and I'll need about 3-4 feet of clearance because I might put it on an angle so people can see the cables and cords used. The outlet should ideally be behind the audio rack. This way the table will be used to hold the headphones, computer monitor, iPad, remotes, and display the cables and cords (the ones not in use in the system anyway). Three or four chairs in front of the table would be ideal.

I forgot, how long did you say the tables were? I'm just trying to plan it out. Thanks.  The longer the better.

If anyone is willing to volunteer an LCD3 and an HE-6 for my table it would be appreciated, i.e. if you don't plan on bringing your own components and want to see them get good use.

Thanks! Looking forward to seeing everyone there again. It's been a long time.

Most curious headphone to hear: SR-009


----------



## eschi223

I need to purchase some headphones as soon as possible, but I need to hear them before I buy them.
  I'm seriously interested in the Alessandro MS1i and the Grado SR225i, along with the Beyerdynamic DT 880/990. I would always like to try some Sennheisers as well. Does anyone know any stores that I can try these headphones in? I'm totally new to the hi-fi market. Thanks!


----------



## Kojaku

Quote: 





eschi223 said:


> I need to purchase some headphones as soon as possible, but I need to hear them before I buy them.
> I'm seriously interested in the Alessandro MS1i and the Grado SR225i, along with the Beyerdynamic DT 880/990. I would always like to try some Sennheisers as well. Does anyone know any stores that I can try these headphones in? I'm totally new to the hi-fi market. Thanks!


 

 If you wanna hear the entire grado line-up, I heard the entire line at Shelley's woodland hills. They're the only Grado dealer that bothers to amp and source them correctly and leaves you alone with whatever model you'd like, for as long as you need.
   
  I should warn you that scaling is a very important factor with the Grado line-up. They begin as lower tier mid-fi cans, but through careful modification end up closer to the higher mid-fi cans, or the bottom of hi-fi. The DT880 is a great can out of the box, though a fair amount more expensive. A little bitey and closed-in for my taste, but I also modded my Grado's to take the edge off. Senns, except for the top 2 models, the 700 and 800, are characteristically dark/laid-back. It's all up to your preference.
   
  Kojaku


----------



## mrspeakers

I'll have a 6' table and be there with at least two Mad Dog headphones, a Burson 160D, and a 2nd DAC/Amp TBD.


----------



## elwappo99

^ When did MoT happen?  Wow, congrats man, glad to see you do this. You are truly one of the top pioneers for fostex! I remember when I heard them at the San Diego meet last year. Amazing!
   
   
   
  I think I can commit to this now 
   
   
  Here's what I can bring, although, I may be switching my gear around fairly soon. I have a bit of a collection, so I guess it depends what people are interested in hearing. 
   
  Headphones:
   
  AKG K501
  AKG Q701
  Denon D7000
  Sennheiser HD580
  Hifiman HE-6
   
   
  Amps:
   
  Little Dot MKVI+
  Audio-GD NFB-10SE (if anyone's interested  DAC/Amp combo)
   
  Sources:
   
  Audio-GD reference 1


----------



## runeight

Hi Purrin. I plan to be there too with CA equipment. I will need a 6' table. I'll be bringing:
   
  Liquid Fire
  Liquid Lightning
  with any luck a pre-production Liquid Glass
  LCD2-2
  HE6
  SR507
  SR009
  BDP95
  Possibly another source.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## mrspeakers

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> ^ When did MoT happen?  Wow, congrats man, glad to see you do this. You are truly one of the top pioneers for fostex! I remember when I heard them at the San Diego meet last year. Amazing!
> 
> I think I can commit to this now


 
   
  Hi!  MOT is pretty recent, but WIP for about a year...   Thanks for the nice comments; I hope you'll enjoy the latest, too!  See you in August...


----------



## gilency

Would like some table space too for:
KGSSHV.
Don't have yet a better DAC than a DEQ2694 and a gamma 2,so I'll bring both.
MacBook Pro
SR007, Sigma//404


----------



## n3rdling

Nice additions   Lists are updated.


----------



## TubesForMe

How do I reserve a table for the August 18 event at the LAX Hilton?
   
  email:  <enchantedislands@cox.net>


----------



## purrin

tubesforme said:


> How do I reserve a table for the August 18 event at the LAX Hilton?
> 
> email:  <enchantedislands@cox.net>


 
   
  you just did.


----------



## mackat

Yay, sale didn't go thought, I'll have the SL-10. I'll likely have a Technics SL-1300mk2" openly fixed by then, and if it freezes in hell, an Ariston RD11s.


Ben aka MacKat


----------



## mackat

Oh, and I won't be bringing the Dual, it has developed some problems.


Ben aka MacKat


----------



## IPodPJ

n3rdling said:


> Nice additions   Lists are updated.




Not sure if you added the pair of HD650 I'll also be bringing now (since I mentioned the piggyback thread). Got them in a trade. Still great mid-tier phones but they seem a bit harder to drive than the HD800 for some reason, and certainly need a good amp to bring out their best. But I don't use them solo.


----------



## Anaxilus

Disregard, first post updated.


----------



## sachu

umm yeah ..am in.. See you buggers there.


----------



## luvandp3ace

Uhh Never been to LA Not sure what the Headfi scene is like there. I had a blast at the SF meet back in February. Will this be better? ^^


----------



## grokit

But of course (cue Dodgers/Giants fans)!


----------



## purrin

LOL.
   
  @luvandp3ave: similar crowds with some cross-pollination. CEE TEE, who organized the Bay Area meets is a friend of mine in real life. A few of us SoCal guys went up north in February and we will also be expecting a few guys from NorCal to come down.
   
  I've taken CEE TEE's ideas of what works and will do something very similar to the Bay Area setup.


----------



## grokit

Purrin, have you invited Denon to show off their new headphone lineup? I think I remember August as being close to the release date.


----------



## purrin

I will if someone can give me the name and number of a regional Denon rep who would actually be interested.


----------



## CEE TEE

Quote: 





purrin said:


> LOL.
> 
> @luvandp3ave: similar crowds with some cross-pollination. CEE TEE, who organized the Bay Area meets is a friend of mine in real life. A few of us SoCal guys went up north in February and we will also be expecting a few guys from NorCal to come down.
> 
> I've taken CEE TEE's ideas of what works and will do something very similar to the Bay Area setup.


 
   
  This sounds like it will be a REAL/BIG meet (with a nice blend of *private/member feel* mixed in with some *great vendors*)_._
   
  I'll be bringing my stuff down to share and also look forward to enjoying the event with people that are becoming *even better* friends...maybe I'll get some listening in too!
   
  Certainly, I'm sharing my organizing experience a bit, but am excited to see/hear what *SoCal* and Marv are gonna do.
   
  (Haven't chomped Head-Fi popcorn in a *long* time...)  Oh- "sorry about *n3rdling* and *purrin *messing with your wallet."


----------



## russtafarian

I would like to attend.  I'm just getting into the headphone side of audio.  Thanks.
   
  Russ


----------



## santacore

Quote: 





russtafarian said:


> I would like to attend.  I'm just getting into the headphone side of audio.  Thanks.
> 
> Russ


 

 Only if you run live sound for 3 rooms.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Sorry, inside joke)


----------



## gilency

I was wondering whether there would be somebody at the meet to take impressions for custom IEM's. I remember at the 2009 LA Meet there was someody doing them for a good price.......


----------



## purrin

Ultimate Ears will be there and possibly do impressions for free if you want to order one of their products, but they keep your impressions. They have usually offered deals that one cannot refuse, but I cannot guarantee that they will continue this practice.


----------



## shiorisekine

Am i still in?


----------



## levinhatz

I'd like to attend. No need for a table for me.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## purrin

Anyone who posts here is reserved a spot. Until we get to 100 - which is sort of a soft limit.


----------



## Hiyono

I'll be attending.  No need for a table either.


----------



## ProleArtThreat

I will be there. Gear I will have:
   
  RSA Hornet (M)
  Grado HF-1
  Etymotic hf2
  Etymotic ER-4S
   
  Looking forward to meeting all of you.
   
  -Fernando


----------



## Jon L

Will be working that day but will try to get out early to attend the last few hours.  Will bring Baby O woodied, OII Mk1, HE Audio 1.2b 'stat.


----------



## purrin

OK. We should have a very wide variety of stat amps there with Alex, Craig, Justin, not counting quite a few locals. I don't plan on bringing the beast out until near the end of the meet.


----------



## sachu

Quote: 





purrin said:


> OK. We should have a very wide variety of stat amps there with Alex, Craig, Justin, not counting quite a few locals. I don't plan on bringing the beast out until near the end of the meet.


 
  What!!.. just get that amp out man.. jeez. the only piece of gear i want to hear at this meet barring the UE IERM


----------



## purrin

mini/micro meets the night before...


----------



## Draygonn

Looks like it's going to be stat heaven


----------



## junepy

Hello everyone, 
   
  I'm a new person here. (actually I register this account to post the message). 
  I'll be there with my favorite K701, look forward to seeing you then !


----------



## itshot

How much of a student discount are we looking at?


----------



## warrenpchi

I'd definitely like to attend!  Don't have much to bring in the way of HPs though - which is to say that y'all have got better gear than anything I could bring.  But if anyone wants, I can cart along any/all of the following:
   
  Pioneer SE-MJ591 (nicely built supraaural portable)
  Pioneer SE-A1000 (This thing was seriously made for big heads)
  AKG K240 Studio (the made in China version in case someone wants to AB with an Austrian one)
  Pioneer SE-MJ751-K (dual-driver basshead supraaurals w/adjustable dial)
  a scrappy little DIY amp (battery powered portable)
   
  Pardon the noob questions here, but since this will be my first meet, what's the deal with the tables?  Is that just a place to put the cans out for everyone?  Will I have to man the table?  I'd like to go around listening to stuff.  What happens to the cans while I'm gone?  Will they get nicked?  I would definitely appreciate a very brief little primer on how this will all work.
   
  Purrin, most of the stuff in this thread seems to be the stuff of dreams.  Since what I could bring would be mid-fi at best, I'm not sure we'd want to waste a table of it?  I really don't know what's best, so just let me know what I should bring (if anything) out of the list above, and you can determine if I'll need a table or can share with someone or whatever.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





itshot said:


> How much of a student discount are we looking at?


 
   
  Can you afford movie tickets? I'm still sorting out vendors and attendees to get a better idea. I'm also willing to eat some of the costs myself to make the costs reasonable for everyone else.
   
  Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> I'd definitely like to attend!  Don't have much to bring in the way of HPs though - which is to say that y'all have got better gear than anything I could bring.  But if anyone wants, I can cart along any/all of the following:
> 
> Pioneer SE-MJ591 (nicely built supraaural portable)
> Pioneer SE-A1000 (This thing was seriously made for big heads)
> ...


 
   
  If you are bringing several headphones, it's probably a good idea to store your stuff in a bag and try out various rigs (get permission from owners first before you plug in). When I first met rhythmdevils, he came up to my table and dumped all of his headphones from his bag on to my table. I don't know why he approached me out of everyone else, but we've become good friends since then and have become an incessant pair of troublemakers here on HF. I'm sure it was fate or some karmic connection. Of course I am not suggesting that you take the same approach as RD.
   
  Those experienced with meets will often bring a buddy if they have a dedicated table to look after their stuff. Plaza B,C,D will be dedicated to vendors and attendees who bring in heavy stuff (DACs, amps, nuclear reactors, etc.) Plaza A will also have a few dedicated vendor and attendee tables. A good portion of Plaza A (~50%) will be dedicated place to hang out, talk, recharge batteries, etc. for those who don't bring in heavy stuff.
   
   


junepy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm a new person here. (actually I register this account to post the message).
> I'll be there with my favorite K701, look forward to seeing you then !


 
   
  It's not uncommon for people to attend meets with just a pair of headphones around their necks. I may actually wear my Beats like that at the meet.


----------



## Kojaku

We gonna be seeing any industry raffles like we did at the Village meet ?

Kojaku


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *purrin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you are bringing several headphones, it's probably a good idea to store your stuff in a bag and try out various rigs (get permission from owners first before you plug in). When I first met rhythmdevils, he came up to my table and dumped all of his headphones from his bag on to my table. I don't know why he approached me out of everyone else, but we've become good friends since then and have become an incessant pair of troublemakers here on HF. I'm sure it was fate or some karmic connection. Of course I am not suggesting that you take the same approach as RD.


 
   
  Hmm, okay I gotcha.  I'll just see how things shape up leading up to the meet.  If there's any interest here in this thread for the aformentioned cans, I'll shove 'em in a bag and bring 'em thus.  If not, then I can leave them at home and travel a little lighter.  Of course, feel free to add any of the above items to the gear list if you want - and I'll take it as notification that I should bring them.  I think RhythmDevils got more swagger than me so I definitely won't be going that route.  Plus, he's got the kind of gear to pull off that maneuver.
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *purrin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those experienced with meets will often bring a buddy if they have a dedicated table to look after their stuff. Plaza B,C,D will be dedicated to vendors and attendees who bring in heavy stuff (DACs, amps, nuclear reactors, etc.) Plaza A will also have a few dedicated vendor and attendee tables. A good portion of Plaza A (~50%) will be dedicated place to hang out, talk, recharge batteries, etc. for those who don't bring in heavy stuff.


 
   
  Wow, I'd feel terribly bad bringing a friend in tow, only to chain him to a table while I go and have fun.  Okay, this'll be simple then.  No table for me, just don't need one.  I'll just walk around and make intermittent pit stops in the hang out area.
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *purrin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not uncommon for people to attend meets with just a pair of headphones around their necks. I may actually wear my Beats like that at the meet.


 
   
  Can't vouch for how it sounds to you, but they'll look sick to other people.


----------



## amb

I originally posted interest in attending, but for multiple reasons I won't be able to make it. Have fun guys/gals and enjoy what looks to be a great meet.


----------



## jude

I'll see y'all in August!


----------



## n3rdling




----------



## CEE TEE




----------



## sachu

Quote: 





amb said:


> I originally posted interest in attending, but for multiple reasons I won't be able to make it. Have fun guys/gals and enjoy what looks to be a great meet.


 
   
   
  THat sucks Ti. Always a pleasure to meet you. Perhaps next NorCal meet 
  Quote: 





jude said:


> I'll see y'all in August!


 
   
  shredical dude!


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





amb said:


> I originally posted interest in attending, but for multiple reasons I won't be able to make it. Have fun guys/gals and enjoy what looks to be a great meet.


 
   





 We'll catch you at the NorCal meet next year.


----------



## Cableguy

Plan on attending.  My first meet ever!  Looking forward to seeing all the fantastic equipment and finally meeting fellow headfiers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





tyll hertsens said:


> Hi Marv, thanks so much for leading the charge on this one.  I'm gonna press the suits in NY to budget me for attendance.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


 
   
  Tyll, any word from the NY suits?  It'd be nice for those of us who haven't met you before.


----------



## CEE TEE

Set-up at 8:30 and <*break down at 5pm*> is GREAT news! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
_Having to break down at 4pm for the Bay Area Meets has been less than ideal..._
   
  Hope that Blubliss makes it!


----------



## jazzfan

Please add one to the NoCal contingent.  Looking forward to attending my first SoCal meet.

 I shouldn't need much space at all, as I'm only bringing a transportable rig consisting of the following:
 Squeezebox Touch (USB) --> iBasso D6 (analog RCA) --> Trends Audio TA-10.2 SE (speaker taps) --> HiFiMAN HE-6.


----------



## mackat

I may have so much crap (good audio gear) by then I may need two tables. Only if you have an extra, though, I don't want to go stealing a table from someone!

Also, change of plans. Here is the stuff I will actually be bringing:

Headphones-the most important part:

Sennheiser HD650s
Yamaha HP2s
Woodied Grado SR60i w/ Barney cups in tow
Sennheiser HD280s



Turntables:

Sony 2251 w/ Infinity Black Widow tonearm, Shure V15V MR cartridge, and JICO SAS stylus (you're welcome to use it, but just keep in mind that tonearm/stylus combination are EXTREMELY fragile)

Ariston RD11s w/ Rega R200 tonearm (assuming Mr. Repair man is able to fix the ticking problem)

Technics SL-10

Dual 1219 if working, most likely will be.

Philips 212, I'm trying to fix the tonearm wires.



Phono Stage:

Jolida JD9 w/ Obbligato capacitors, OPAMP upgrades, and tube upgrades

Phono stage in my Marantz 2275

PLEASE!!! If you have a spare phono stage, let me borrow it for a day! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!


Amplifiers:

Bottlehead Crack

Marantz 2275

Fiio E9
CD Player:

I'll have my POS JVC Wondercrap DVD Player with me. Feel free to plug in your own source.


DAC: Intermittent Fiio E7


Also, feel free to plug in your own headphones. Just make sure they're high-impedance if you want to use the Bottlehead Crack!

Thanks again!

Ben


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





mackat said:


> I may need two tables.





> _<IMPOSSIBLY LONG LIST OF GEAR>_


 
   
  Dammit, my ears just spoodged.  Maybe it's just because I'm a meet virgin, but I am starting to get really amped up about this!


----------



## mackat

Thanks for the compliment .


----------



## warrenpchi

Welcome, of course.  See you there!


----------



## mikop

Added to calendar before I forget getting very excited.  Still bringing a few headphone and the ibasso dx100 so a just a little spot in the general hangout area would be nice,


----------



## jeffinator

I'm in!
   
  Excited for my first meet.
   
  Bringing the following gear:
   
  LCD-2 rev 1 w/ALO chainmail
  Meier Concerto
  Meier StageDAC
  Squeezebox Touch
   
  For portable listening:
  Meier Stepdance (powered by an XP8000)
  Rockbox'd WhipMOD
  WhipLOD Reference
   
  I usually use the Squeezebox Touch and two computers as sources at home...if someone wants to coordinate connecting other sources to my DAC I'd be okay with that...


----------



## itshot

I'm planning on going as well.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  With regards to equipment, the only headphone I'm planning to bring are my AKG Q701's.


----------



## purrin

Please confirm table requirements:     http://www.head-fi.org/t/602807/2012-headphone-meet-lax-hilton-saturday-august-18-2012-official-thread#post_8257278  I've posted the layout, but have yet to confirm seating arrangements.   
   
   
  @Mackat: 2 tables for you. Not a problem!


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> We gonna be seeing any industry raffles like we did at the Village meet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Raffles are a lot of fun, and at least one vendor has indicated their desire to raffle off some prizes. However, after some discussion with the planning committee, we've decided not encourage raffles even though they are a great way for us to recoup the costs. We may permit few vendors a short period of time in the afternoon to announce any winners to their own raffles. But again, the selling of raffle tickets will not be formally supported or sanctioned by the organizers.


----------



## dallan

You put me for half a table which sounds fine, thanks.


----------



## Volarious

Count me in too! Still new to the audiophile world, but I'll be bringing HD580 and HD25-1 II with me.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





dallan said:


> You put me for half a table which sounds fine, thanks.


 
  if you need it, one entire table is not a problem. We've got about 35 filled up. 15 more to go.


----------



## dallan

Think i'm good with that.  Hope there is someone close that can watch while i wander.  Coupla things i really want to hear.


----------



## jeffinator

Quote: 





dallan said:


> Think i'm good with that.  Hope there is someone close that can watch while i wander.  Coupla things i really want to hear.


 
  Maybe we can take turns moving about!


----------



## mackat

Thanks a lot Purrin!


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Please confirm table requirements:     http://www.head-fi.org/t/602807/2012-headphone-meet-lax-hilton-saturday-august-18-2012-official-thread#post_8257278  I've posted the layout, but have yet to confirm seating arrangements.
> 
> 
> @Mackat: 2 tables for you. Not a problem!


 
  Ooops, I need half a table


----------



## itshot

is there any way to volunteer for this event?


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





n3rdling said:


> *Gear List*
> *Headphones*
> AKG K240
> AKG K501
> ...


 
  Well, as usual for So Cal, still no T1.  Where is the love.  I still haven't been able to hear that darn phone and it has been out for what seems forever. It was supposed to come to several meets but never made it.   Also looks like we don't have a Fostex TH900 yet........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Okay someone, pony up and buy one to bring to the meet!


----------



## Kojaku

dallan said:


> Well, as usual for So Cal, still no T1.  Where is the love.  I still haven't been able to hear that darn phone and it has been out for what seems forever. It was supposed to come to several meets but never made it.   Also looks like we don't have a Fostex TH900 yet........:blink:   Okay someone, pony up and buy one to bring to the meet!:wink_face:




Well, Jude is comin and he brought his personal pair of TH900 to the L.A Village meet...so I don't think he'd be opposed to bringing them again. I honestly thought the TH900 were...alright, but that's subjective. As far as the T1 goes, I think there are a fair number of soCal folks who are acquainted with the sound, so even if we can't get one in for this particular meet, we can at least discuss it comparatively . I find it a bit peaky up high, honestly. A little guilty of pushing "perceived detail", if you know what I mean.

Kojaku


----------



## n3rdling

Lists updated.  Currently at 74 attendees, with 5 of those being unconfirmed.
   
   
  Quote: 





dallan said:


> Well, as usual for So Cal, still no T1.  Where is the love.  I still haven't been able to hear that darn phone and it has been out for what seems forever. It was supposed to come to several meets but never made it.   Also looks like we don't have a Fostex TH900 yet........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I've only seen the T1 at one meet I've ever been to and I forgot to listen to it.


----------



## Anaxilus

I'm working on a TH900 too but don't hold your breath.  Eddie Current/Craig Uthus might have his T1 with him.


----------



## purrin

We need at least 4-6 pairs to make sure all of the different types of chocolates can be sampled.


----------



## santacore

I'll be happy to share the other half of Dallan's table.


----------



## purrin

all tables updated.


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





santacore said:


> I'll be happy to share the other half of Dallan's table.


 
  That'd be great John.  Looking forward to seeing you.  I want to hear that new dac of yours that you sold the v800 for, must be killer.


----------



## jeffinator

Looks like I'll have an Audioquest Dragonfly USB DAC as well...it's not my fault! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Anyone care to share a table and gearwatching duties so I can see the rest of the gear on display?


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote: 





n3rdling said:


> Lists updated.  Currently at 74 attendees, with 5 of those being unconfirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> I've only seen the T1 at one meet I've ever been to and I forgot to listen to it.


 
   
  Still haven't heard it either.


----------



## sachu

Quote: 





ipodpj said:


> Still haven't heard it either.


 
  Not to worry...you ain't missing out on anything special


----------



## Radio_head

From what I've heard (two pairs), each T1 is special in it's own unique way.  It's a great missed marketing opportunity: Each pair individually numbered, and no two pairs sound the same!


----------



## manveru

I actually wish there was an SRH1840 on the list. I'm kind of curious to hear it.


----------



## sluker

Confirming for one table.
  Still planning to bring the Pioneer SX 1250 instead of the Sansui AU 717, unless someone asks otherwise. I will also bring a couple of speaker taps terminated in both mini and full size 4 pin xlrs for those who want to "test" their drivers with the SX 1250.


----------



## John In Cali

Quote: 





manveru said:


> I actually wish there was an SRH1840 on the list. I'm kind of curious to hear it.


 
   Anaxilus said he was working on getting a 1840 and 1440 for the meet. Hopefully he can.


----------



## manveru

Quote: 





john in cali said:


> Anaxilus said he was working on getting a 1840 and 1440 for the meet. Hopefully he can.


 
   
  That would be awesome.


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote: 





sachu said:


> Not to worry...you ain't missing out on anything special


 
   
  I wasn't worried, but it would be nice to at least hear their top offering. 
   
  Nothing compares with my piggybacked pair of phones (HD800/650) though anyway MUAHHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## sachu

Quote: 





ipodpj said:


> Nothing compares with my piggybacked pair of phones (HD800/650) though anyway MUAHHAHAHAHAHA!


 
   
   
  sure sure


----------



## thrak

Quote: 





dallan said:


> Well, as usual for So Cal, still no T1.  Where is the love.  I still haven't been able to hear that darn phone and it has been out for what seems forever. It was supposed to come to several meets but never made it.   Also looks like we don't have a Fostex TH900 yet........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Not to worry, I will have my T1 with me.  I think its one of the "good ones" too but can't say for sure as its the only I've heard so far.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





ipodpj said:


> I wasn't worried, but it would be nice to at least hear their top offering.
> 
> Nothing compares with my piggybacked pair of phones (HD800/650) though anyway MUAHHAHAHAHAHA!


 

 I wanna see some measurements!


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote: 





sachu said:


> sure sure


 
   
  To each his own.  I don't much care for orthos, so there we are.


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote: 





lff said:


> I wanna see some measurements!


 
   
  Me too!  I'd love to have them measured.  You'll get a chance to hear it anyway if you're coming.


----------



## itshot

So I managed to get my hands on a pair of AKG K240 Sextetts that are either MP or LP (gotta take it apart, clean it, and figure out). I should be able to bring them if anyone's interested.


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





thrak said:


> Not to worry, I will have my T1 with me.  I think its one of the "good ones" too but can't say for sure as its the only I've heard so far.


 
  Awesome! I will finally get to hear them.  Look, they have to bring them all the way from VA to get a pair to our lowly So Cal meet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  See now i really  am going to have to bring all my stuff, or at least a good amount, or i will feel guilty.  So we will get the T-1 and the Th900. Cool.  Ahem now i just have to have someone save me a place in the lines to hear each of those.


----------



## Asr

I just booked a flight out to LA that happened to fall on the weekend of this meet, so I guess I might as well stop by. No gear for me but I'll contribute with photos for the impressions thread of course.


----------



## morug

I will be coming to check out the gear. 
  This is my first meet so I'm excited.
   
  btw, if someone wants to take a few minutes to get me oriented - how do these things work?
  are people selling equipment? do you walk around to tables to hear music on systems that are setup at the tables? or do you bring some portable music device?
   
  Thanks


----------



## purrin

Bring 400 lbs. of equipment, a headphone, an iPod, or nothing at all; just walk around listen, enjoy, and make new friends.


----------



## Questhate

Quote: 





jude said:


> I'll see y'all in August!


 
   
  Jude -- any chance of brining your TH900 or HD700 along? Would love to see/hear what all the hoopla is all about.


----------



## JMcMasterJ

I'll be there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Just booked a flight.


----------



## mackat

purrin said:


> Bring 400 lbs. of equipment, a headphone, an iPod, or nothing at all; just walk around listen, enjoy, and make new friends.




400 lbs of equipment is me,


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





mackat said:


> 400 lbs of equipment is me,


 
   
  LOL!


----------



## jrb

Coming with just myself and seventeen-year old son.  Been looking to take the plunge for a long while.


----------



## howie75

I would like to attend the meet, if the soft limit of 100 attendees has not been reached.
  (I counted 74 
  I do not intend on bringing any gear, except maybe my Senn 650's,
  unless someone wants me to bring any of the gear I currently have:
  Matrix M-Stage Amp
  udac 
  Koss ksc-75
   
  I'm in real need of a DAC, and I'm contemplating the usual $400-$500 candidates;
  Arcam rdac, schiit bifrost, dacmagic + .
   
  Common sense tells me I should wait after the meet before I purchase the DAC,
  but I don't always win the battle with common sense.  I will update my post if I end up buying
  a DAC that I can bring.


----------



## burnspbesq

To Howie75: I have a wireless Arcam rDac in my office system.  I wasn't planning to bring it, but I can if you'd like me to.
   
  Also: I will almost certainly have a Bryston BHA-1 with me.  Bryston vs. Luxman P-200 shootout is on!


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





howie75 said:


> the soft limit of 100 attendees


 
   
  There's a limit???  Crap, I got a friend sitting on the fence that hasn't RSVP'd, gotta get him to post then.
   
  Also, in case the limit thing is real, this is gonna be my first meet and I am totally stoked.  Don't care who you are, I ain't giving' up my spot to NOBODY!


----------



## JMcMasterJ

I can bring the W4S DAC2 if anyone is interested.


----------



## mike1127

I'd like to attend.
   
  I'd like to bring
   

 Audeze LCD-2 Rev 2 (recabled) headphone
 Hifiman EF5 (modded) amp
 Woo WA6-SE (modded) amp
 PS Audio Lambda II transport (modded)
 K Works Superberry DAC
   
  and I can stay within a half-table. Might not be able to set up both amps at the same time but that's fine.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





jmcmasterj said:


> I can bring the W4S DAC2 if anyone is interested.


 
   
  Quote: 





mike1127 said:


> I'd like to attend.
> 
> I'd like to bring
> 
> ...


 
   
  C'mon to the show. I'll set 1/2 table for each of you. Bring the DAC too. I'm sure many people are interested. I know I am and hopefully I will be able to drop by your table.


----------



## ongvua

I plan to come with my brother. Just want to check out some amps and cans.


----------



## ongvua

Definitely will check out Woo WA6-SE with LCD-2.
  How do you like this combo ? Thanks


----------



## mike1127

I love the Woo WA6-SE with the Audeze LCD-2. The amp is on the bright side which complements the slightly dark headphones and gives them oodles of top-end life.
   
  My Woo is extensively modified. There is one "mod" that you absolutely must do or else the amp is pretty lousy as it ships from the manufacturer-- and that is clean the oxidation off the tube pins. The NOS tubes they provide it with are usually highly oxidized. (Note that there are no current-production tubes which work with the Woo. Hmm, at least the 9-pin types. I'm not sure about the 8-pin types used with the adapter. These are old TV tubes.)


----------



## anetode

Eh, what the hey, I haven't been out to the west coast in a while.
  I'd like a table please.
   
  Bringing:
  SR404LE, SR007MK1, SR009
  Koss ESP/10
  HD800/HD650
  Lavry DA11 / Stax 727
  + maybe more


----------



## mackat

Slight change of equipment as usual, if its not listed here it's same as before:
   
  Technics SL-1200mk2 w/Cardas tonearm wiring and lower capacitance output RCAs
   
  Black Widow might be on the Ariston RD11s if I can get it dialed in right or stay on the Sony,we'll see!
   
  Most likely won't be bringing the 2275.


----------



## mackat

Oh, and the V15 V MR will be on the Technics if no one objects. I will try to put my V15 Type II on the Black Widow in that case!


----------



## mackat

Won't have the 1219 either. Can bring a Technics SL-D2 though for comparison's sake to the 1200. I wonder how they compare?


----------



## ongvua

@mike1127
   
  Thanks for the tip about cleaning the oxidation off the tube pins


----------



## ongvua

Quote: 





mackat said:


> 400 lbs of equipment is me,


 

 Hahahah   LOL


----------



## Larmeister

I plan on attending.  I don't have anything to bring, other than my one pair of headphones that I own  (Sennheiser HD 518s).   Yeah, I'm pretty much new to the whole audiophile thing.
  -Larmeister


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





larmeister said:


> I plan on attending.  I don't have anything to bring, other than my one pair of headphones that I own  (Sennheiser HD 518s).   Yeah, I'm pretty much new to the whole audiophile thing.
> -Larmeister


 
   
  And a first poster! How long you've been lurking around here for? 
   
  Welcome! A meet is a rare opportunity if you want to get into headphones. It'll expose you to lots of headphones and equipment so you can choose what suits you best!!!!


----------



## dallan

......and spend a lot of money.


----------



## The Fed

I'd like to make it to this meet. If only so I can listen to the Audeze..... Plus I've only got about six months of vibing on this headphone culture over home audio and want to hear those Audeze to make sure it is the right thing to liquidate these home components for portable/ headphone gears. And to help make a final judgement on the Hifiman vs. Audeze for my next buy.
   
  Looks like both of my headphones are already on the list but I can bring them and my portable amp which looks like it isn't on the list
   
  Cans: Hifiman HE400's
           Ultrasone Pro900s
  Amp: Alo Audio Continental V2


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote: 





dallan said:


> ......and spend a lot of money.


 
   
  Yes, it definitely does that.  Meets wound up costing me a fortune.


----------



## dallan

Yeah, everytime i go to a meet new gear mysteriously ends up at my house within a couple of weeks and I notice that my credit card bill or bank account has changes figures.


----------



## Alex Cappello

​
Looking forward to being there! I will bring HiFi HE 6 and an Audeze LCS3, no table needed.


----------



## Alex Cappello

​
Looking forward to being there! I will bring HiFi HE 6 and an Audeze LCS3, no table needed.


----------



## purrin

Awesome. I'll get n3rding to update the attendee lists and I'll update the tables thing again.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





alex cappello said:


> ​ Looking forward to being there! I will bring HiFi HE 6 and an Audeze LCS3, no table needed.


 
   
  Awesome to see you'll be there! Hope you're digging those HE-6!


----------



## n3rdling

Lists updated


----------



## FearSC549

Attending; bringing some cans that aren't on the list.
   
  Sony MDR-F1
  AKG K340
  Sennheiser HD598
  Beyerdynamic DT990 Vintage
  Samson SR850
  Fostex T50RP no mods


----------



## Larmeister

elwappo99:
  "And a first poster! How long you've been lurking around here for? 
   
  Welcome! A meet is a rare opportunity if you want to get into headphones. It'll expose you to lots of headphones and equipment so you can choose what suits you best!!!!"
   
   
   
  Ha yeah, I was able to go to T.H.E. Newport show, and got to hear a lot of headphones.  It was pretty cool, but a little overwhelming with all the rooms that also had stereo speaker setups.  The highlight was listening to the headphones for me though. 
   
   
  ( I didn't do a reply with a quote, so I just pasted it in, haha...wasn't sure how to delete a post so I could redo it)


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





larmeister said:


> elwappo99:
> "And a first poster! How long you've been lurking around here for?
> 
> Welcome! A meet is a rare opportunity if you want to get into headphones. It'll expose you to lots of headphones and equipment so you can choose what suits you best!!!!"
> ...


 
   
  No a problem! It can be a little overwhelming, so something I'd recommend doing is making a list of headphones you'd like to hear and have a "to listen list". It'll help you make a list of equipment and your comments and not kick yourself after for missing something


----------



## Draygonn

no table needed


----------



## JMcMasterJ

purrin said:


> C'mon to the show. I'll set 1/2 table for each of you. Bring the DAC too. I'm sure many people are interested. I know I am and hopefully I will be able to drop by your table.




Cool. I'll try to bring my Super 7 and W3000 as well if I can fit them. I'd like to try some different tube combos


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





fearsc549 said:


> Attending; bringing some cans that aren't on the list.
> 
> Sony MDR-F1
> AKG K340
> ...


 
   
  Yo Fear, that's a bunch of stuff.  Are you going to need a half-table or something?  Or do you REALLY want to carry all of that around all day?


----------



## ServinginEcuador

If all goes well I will be attending.  Will bring my HD800 with a balanced Locus Design Group Hyperion cable if anyone wants to try it out.  Otherwise I'm coming just to socialize and check out some balanced amps for a new purchase....DNA Stratus and the likes.


----------



## burnspbesq

Please add Luxman P-200 and ALO The National to the amp list.


----------



## mike1127

Quote: 





ipodpj said:


> Yes, it definitely does that.  Meets wound up costing me a fortune.


 
  Hey, PJ! So you work in the audio business now? I hope you can make back some of that money meets cost you. 
   
  I live right next to Northridge now that I'm a student at CSUN.


----------



## IPodPJ

mike1127 said:


> Hey, PJ! So you work in the audio business now? I hope you can make back some of that money meets cost you.
> 
> I live right next to Northridge now that I'm a student at CSUN.




Hey Mike! You're pretty close by.

Yep, and I'll see you there.

I noticed you're not using the Sonnet anymore. Do you still have it or did you replace it with the Woo?


----------



## IPodPJ

servinginecuador said:


> If all goes well I will be attending.  Will bring my HD800 with a balanced Locus Design Group Hyperion cable if anyone wants to try it out.  Otherwise I'm coming just to socialize and check out some balanced amps for a new purchase....DNA Stratus and the likes.




Long time, no see!


----------



## mike1127

Quote: 





ipodpj said:


> Hey Mike! You're pretty close by.
> Yep, and I'll see you there.
> I noticed you're not using the Sonnet anymore. Do you still have it or did you replace it with the Woo?


 
  Yeah, I replaced it with the K Works custom mods of the Hifiman EF5 and Woo WA6-SE. By the way, the Hifiman is a pretty low-end amp before the mod, but unbelievably dynamic and beautiful afterward. (The Woo WA6-SE is pretty special but the mod brought it to astounding life.
   
  The EF5 is a hybrid amp that uses an FET output stage and [horrors!] a couple opamps, along with a 12AU7 tube input stage. The marketing brochure for the EF5 describes it as using a tube to lend euphonic character which is total B.S. I don't understand why exactly, but the design of the EF5 taken as a whole makes it a very dynamic amp with explosive PRaT, and after the mods it is not only a transparent amp free from coloration (euphonic or otherwise) but it has a slightly analytical character which is something I like. (As long as an amp has musicality, I actually like that it can have a sense of giving me an objective window into what the musicians were doing.)
   
  I also replaced the AKG K601 which is a pretty low-end headphone with the Audeze LCD-2, which is a pretty high-end headphone, as you know. It took me a while to find a high-end headphone that didn't have some quirky signature sound-- that is, to my ears anyway, most of the high-end headphones have a stronger signature than the low-end ones, and it's a question of whether that signature agrees with me.
   
  The LCD-2 is a bit dark, but both of my amps are a little on the bright side. Perfect match.
   
  My system is all K-Works-modded from the CD transport all the way to the headphones. (Not only are the headphones recabled, but there are a couple of physical mods done by K Works). Can you tell I'm a fan of K Works? (it's a one-man company in New Jersey, a guy named Igor Kuznetsoff)
   
  My system is not computer-based so I can only play CDs. I think it sounds better that way. Bring some CDs of your stuff if you want to hear it with your stuff. But I'll bring a variety of music too (jazz, rock, various vocals, classical).


----------



## Wfojas

I've never been to any of these lately (like in the last 15 years) and I barely missed the Santa Monica event last Spring. If there's still space under the soft limit, I'm there! Looking for a HifiMan HE-500 vs. Audeze LCD-2 comparo, with the proper amps.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





wfojas said:


> I've never been to any of these lately (like in the last 15 years) and I barely missed the Santa Monica event last Spring. If there's still space under the soft limit, I'm there! Looking for a HifiMan HE-500 vs. Audeze LCD-2 comparo, with the proper amps.


 
   
  What about hifiman he-6 vs LCD-2? Whew, that's a fight


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote: 





mike1127 said:


> Yeah, I replaced it with the K Works custom mods of the Hifiman EF5 and Woo WA6-SE. By the way, the Hifiman is a pretty low-end amp before the mod, but unbelievably dynamic and beautiful afterward. (The Woo WA6-SE is pretty special but the mod brought it to astounding life.
> 
> The EF5 is a hybrid amp that uses an FET output stage and [horrors!] a couple opamps, along with a 12AU7 tube input stage. The marketing brochure for the EF5 describes it as using a tube to lend euphonic character which is total B.S. I don't understand why exactly, but the design of the EF5 taken as a whole makes it a very dynamic amp with explosive PRaT, and after the mods it is not only a transparent amp free from coloration (euphonic or otherwise) but it has a slightly analytical character which is something I like. (As long as an amp has musicality, I actually like that it can have a sense of giving me an objective window into what the musicians were doing.)
> 
> ...


 
   
  Glad you've gotten to a happy place!  I thought you'd never part with the Sonnet.  I haven't heard Donald's new amp but I'm looking forward to hearing it at the show (even though I'm not a tube guy).
  I thought the Sonnet was a great amp when paired with a great source.  Supposedly his new Stratus is even better, but I don't really keep up with new gear any more.  I've come to a happy place, too.  The only thing that really would be of interest to me in the future would be an HD900, or something along those lines.
   
  I'll have a pair of bamboo LCD-2 rev2 (with LCD-3 earpads) there on loan from a friend, along with my own phones (HD800, HD650).  If anyone is bringing along an LCD-3 and HE-6 and needs some table space for it, it will be put to good use (though my amp really isn't configured for orthos with respect to gain).
   
  The only phone I'm really looking forward to hearing is the SR-009.  I'm quite curious to hear what it's capable of, though I certainly have no plans of migrating to the stat world.  I like dynamics.  I hope this phone doesn't convince me otherwise.  The only stat that ever had me contemplating was the SR-Omega as I felt it was the only stat that to my ears was on par with the HD800.  The 007 mk1 nor the mk2  ever did anything for me, though they certainly are excellent phones.  They just weren't for me.  Perhaps the 009 will be, but I can't afford it anyway nor could I a KGSS-HV build to go with it.  Besides, I think I'd do a Beta24 amp and speaker rig before I ever went down that path.  My system is pretty maxed out anyway, and suits me just fine.


----------



## njtc

I'd definitely like to check it out. Is it possible to sign me up with a +1 for the girlfriend?
  I think everything i'd have to offer is pretty much covered. I'll probably have a HE-400, HD 25-1 II with me. Girlfriend may have an SR60i in tow.


----------



## Kojaku

Would anyone happen to be able to bring a Pico DAC/Amp to hear? I'd like to know of it can drive LCD-2s. Also, if we're talking' girlfriends then I'd need a +1 as well...

Kojaku


----------



## iLLicit1

Is this event newbie friendly? I'd love to meet some other head-fi'er and check out some higher end gear I wouldn't normally have access to.

I have a few pairs of cans I could bring if neccessary.

AKG Q701 & K550
Sennheiser HD590 & HD580
Audio Technica ATH-A900x

and some other lower end cans which aren't of concern.

Just a Fiio E9 for an amp =\

Any tips or suggestions regardly the event would be great. Thank you!


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> Would anyone happen to be able to bring a Pico DAC/Amp to hear? I'd like to know of it can drive LCD-2s. Also, if we're talking' girlfriends then I'd need a +1 as well...
> Kojaku


 
  I have a pico dac only, and a separate pico amp only but not the pair in one.  Someone probably has the two together though.


----------



## Kojaku

Quote: 





dallan said:


> I have a pico dac only, and a separate pico amp only but not the pair in one.  Someone probably has the two together though.


 
  Do you happen to know if the pico amp has the output voltage to drive LCD-2s?
   
  Kojaku


----------



## justin w.

Quote: 





dallan said:


> I have a pico dac only, and a separate pico amp only but not the pair in one.  Someone probably has the two together though.


 
   
  i'll have it


----------



## Kojaku

Quote: 





justin w. said:


> i'll have it


 
  LOLOLOLOL I know xD...
   
  Kojaku


----------



## mike1127

For any of you who have been interested in ERS cloth as a useful component in a mod, every component in my system has some strategic bits of ERS installed. It's not easy to use well, but the kind of dynamics and high-end extension that I am getting seems to be typical of what ERS cloth can do. (I didn't install any of it myself; the guy doing the mods did it.)
   
  It's a fabric made from weaving conductive carbon fibers together and covering them with cloth, and it absorbs RF interference, but works differently than a metal shield so it can be used in a different way. For instance it can be used to provide a type of shielding in interconnects that doesn't constrain dynamics like a metal shield can.


----------



## anetode

mike1127 said:


> For any of you who have been interested in ERS cloth as a useful component in a mod, every component in my system has some strategic bits of ERS installed. It's not easy to use well, but the kind of dynamics and high-end extension that I am getting seems to be typical of what ERS cloth can do. (I didn't install any of it myself; the guy doing the mods did it.)
> 
> It's a fabric made from weaving conductive carbon fibers together and covering them with cloth, and it absorbs RF interference, but works differently than a metal shield so it can be used in a different way. For instance it can be used to provide a type of shielding in interconnects that doesn't constrain dynamics like a metal shield can.




So, um, welcome to the 2012 Headphone Meet @ LAX Hilton thread.


----------



## Rhuidk

Wow this is amazing! An audiophile's meet.. It looks really interesing. 

I'm kind of new to this audiophile world and I only got Shure SRH 940 and a Digizoid ZO. I'm sure this is nothing compared to many many of you guys here at head fi but this was a great deal for me. I know John in Cali is going to be bringing his 940 but I can still bring mine if you guys want to. Ill bring my Digizoid along with me as well if you guys want. 

Is this meet where you can try out other peoples gears and let others test your gear if they want to? Oh and is it opened to the public? 

If I don't have any plans on that day, I would love to attend. By the way, there aren't any age restrictions on this right? I think I'm goin to be the youngest one..


----------



## mike1127

Quote: 





anetode said:


> So, um, welcome to the 2012 Headphone Meet @ LAX Hilton thread.


 
  Did I sound off-topic? Not sure what you are referring to. But I'm referring to the equipment I'm bringing to the meet, so it's a chance to hear ERS-modded stuff. Maybe no one has heard of this.


----------



## Kojaku

Quote: 





rhuidk said:


> Wow this is amazing! An audiophile's meet.. It looks really interesing.
> I'm kind of new to this audiophile world and I only got Shure SRH 940 and a Digizoid ZO. I'm sure this is nothing compared to many many of you guys here at head fi but this was a great deal for me. I know John in Cali is going to be bringing his 940 but I can still bring mine if you guys want to. Ill bring my Digizoid along with me as well if you guys want.
> Is this meet where you can try out other peoples gears and let others test your gear if they want to? Oh and is it opened to the public?
> If I don't have any plans on that day, I would love to attend. By the way, there aren't any age restrictions on this right? I think I'm goin to be the youngest one..


 
   
  A baby head-fier? How young we talking xD?
   
  Kojaku


----------



## Rhuidk

kojaku said:


> A baby head-fier? How young we talking xD?
> 
> Kojaku




Haha yes, I'm a baby head fier. I'm only 14 and entering high school this year. I'm very thankful to be one of the member of head fi at such a young age. Hmm.. I wonder who's the youngest head-fier out of the whole website.. 

Despite the fact that im young, I can still attend the meet right?  

Btw, anyone interested in this lpuny but funZy device, Digioizoid?


----------



## Radio_head

There's an 11 or 12 year old girl somewhere here, daughter of a member I think.  There's actually plenty of 14-15 year old members here these days so no need to feel isolated in age range.


----------



## Rhuidk

radio_head said:


> There's an 11 or 12 year old girl somewhere here, daughter of a member I think.  There's actually plenty of 14-15 year old members here these days so no need to feel isolated in age range.




Oh haha that's a good news. I don't feel so isolated in age range as much now. 
But I don't feel as special as before now.


----------



## ongvua

I didn't see the Bryston BHA-1 in the list.
  (http://www.bryston.com/products/headphone_amps/BHA-1.html)
   
  So I plan to bring it so other head-fiers can check it out.
  It's my first time, so I might need some help - maybe a tiny place so put it (??)


----------



## Kojaku

Quote: 





radio_head said:


> There's an 11 or 12 year old girl somewhere here, daughter of a member I think.  There's actually plenty of 14-15 year old members here these days so no need to feel isolated in age range.


 

 I feel like upgrade-itis hits these younger folks the hardest. No when I was a young head-fier, we had to walk uphill both ways to get ruler flat frequency response till 1.5kHz! (jk I'm not that old of a member xD).
   
  Kojaku


----------



## anetode

mike1127 said:


> Did I sound off-topic? Not sure what you are referring to. But I'm referring to the equipment I'm bringing to the meet, so it's a chance to hear ERS-modded stuff. Maybe no one has heard of this.




Sorry, it just came off a bit odd.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> jk I'm not that old of a member xD


 
   
  Or you are but your memory is shot so you can't remember.


----------



## Kojaku

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Or you are but your memory is shot so you can't remember.


 

 One's wallet health is directly proportionate to one's head-fi memory.
   
  Kojaku


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





kojaku said:


> One's wallet health is directly proportionate to one's head-fi memory.


 
   
  Or inversely proportional rather, but yeah I know what you mean.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is anyone else REALLY looking forward to this?  Or do I just have noob fever?


----------



## dallan

I am just glad that not all the young uns' aren't all listening to skull candy or beats.


----------



## gnarlsagan

I'd like to RSVP!
   
  I can bring the following:
   
  Amp: Objective2 portable amp
   
  DAC: ODAC
   
  IEM's: JVC FXD80, Fisher Audio DBA-02
   
  It's pretty minimal gear so I don't think I need even a half table. Just a general hang out spot would be okay.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





dallan said:


> I am just glad that not all the young uns' aren't all listening to skull candy or beats.


 

 Or that you're "glad that not all the young uns' aren't all listening to skull candy or beats" rather, but yeah I know what you mean.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Oh damn, have I become a grammar nazi?  Crap, it's been a long week, I need some quality headphone time...


----------



## dallan

Yeah what he said...


----------



## Kojaku

Quote: 





warrenpchi said:


> Or inversely proportional rather, but yeah I know what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Well...as my wallet health declines so does my head-fi memory...directly proportional 
   
  Kojaku


----------



## mike1127

I'm not old. 40 is the new 20.


----------



## purrin

Yeah, except for the aches and pains. I don't seem to heal like Wolverine anymore like when I was 20.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





dallan said:


> Yeah what he said...


 
   




   
  Quote: 





kojaku said:


> Well...as my wallet health declines so does my head-fi memory...directly proportional


 
   
  Lol, for me it's the opposite.


----------



## itshot

Quote: 





rhuidk said:


> Haha yes, I'm a baby head fier. I'm only 14 and entering high school this year. I'm very thankful to be one of the member of head fi at such a young age. Hmm.. I wonder who's the youngest head-fier out of the whole website..


 
  If its any consolation, I'm still sixteen at heart.


----------



## mrspeakers

Quote: 





itshot said:


> If its any consolation, I'm still sixteen at heart.


 
   
  If it's any consolation, my wife tells me I act like I'm sixteen.
   
  Getting psyched for the meet.  I'll also have a Schiit Lyr on the table and a second unit.


----------



## mtntrance

Just saw the thread today and would like to attend.  Could bring anything in my signature if there is interest otherwise I will bring portable stuff and LCD-2 rev 2's.  Psyched because I was going to be in LA that week any way for some live music Dead can Dance & Phish.


----------



## Wfojas

Well, there's the amping issue ( I wanted to go with a centrance) and the price, where the lcd-2 was already a stretch. There's just so many variables testing real world examples make so much more sense. Is an LCD3 that much better than an LCD2 to my ears, or a VIoelectric/Schitt Bitfrost vs the Centrance Dac Mini, to my ears? This part of it may be fun for some people, but for others, its just torture, and money spent, LOL. Thats why a Canjam makes a world of difference, real world combinations from real users, and my ears. The surrounding conditions may not be idea, but the pluses are way more than the minuses.


----------



## Donald North

In addition to the Stratus, I plan to bring the Sonett 2 prototype which is coming out in September.


----------



## The Fed

Purrin,
   
  You can add the Alo Audio "The National" to the list of items I will be bringing as well as the HifiMan HE-300'ts.
  I am trying to get my hands on one of the new Lake People amps but am not sure it will flesh out in time.
   
  Also I wanted to check and see what the game plan is going to be for tickets?
  Also is there a way to get multiple tickets? My 18 year old son is interested in tagging along.


----------



## The Fed

Never mind the question about tickets Purrin..... I was thinking it was a ticketed entry.
  Do you have people to help with set up and tear down?


----------



## shiorisekine

Quote: 





the fed said:


> Purrin,
> 
> You can add the Alo Audio "The National" to the list of items I will be bringing as well as the HifiMan HE-300'ts.
> I am trying to get my hands on one of the new Lake People amps but am not sure it will flesh out in time.
> ...


 
  I was wondering the same thing i wanted to bring someone too because hes giving me a ride, oh and he has some XB1000 he can bring.


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote: 





donald north said:


> In addition to the Stratus, I plan to bring the Sonett 2 prototype which is coming out in September.


 
   
  Sounds great!


----------



## xtine

When this was confirmed I was really disappointed because I had prior plans... but those plans just got cancelled so I can go now! Woohoo, I am super excited!
  I have these I can bring: AKG K702, Grado HF-2, I also have a Millett Hybrid MiniMAX tube amp.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





the fed said:


> Never mind the question about tickets Purrin..... I was thinking it was a ticketed entry.
> Do you have people to help with set up and tear down?


 
  yup. that's the easy part. hard part is organizing. not posting much but will update things here and there in the next few days.
   
  n3rdling will update the lists every few days or so as we get closer to the meet.


----------



## purrin

Meet Rules have been posted: http://www.head-fi.org/t/602807/2012-headphone-meet-lax-hilton-saturday-august-18-2012-official-thread
   
  The rules are a little bit more strict (we actually have some rules) than those of some other meets which were held locally in the last two years. Please don't have a cow if somebody politely requests that you put away your sandwich, cookie, or drink when near equipment. Some of the gear which will be at the meet is extremely rare / unobtainable / irreplaceable. The last thing I would want to see is an attendee's Sony R10 fly across the room or a short-circuited electrostatic amp turning someone drinking Mountain Dew into Captain America.


----------



## John In Cali

And for everyone who is bringing equipment, bringing posted notes, or notecards and a pen will allow you to leave your table(if you are comfortable with it) with directions and rules for people who want to try your set-up.


----------



## Kojaku

Hm...my setup just changed. I'll bring my Archos 101 G9 but I'll be bringing my new pico DAC/Amp instead of the TTVJ slim and FiiO E17 that I've now sold...

Kojaku


----------



## CEE TEE

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Meet Rules have been posted: http://www.head-fi.org/t/602807/2012-headphone-meet-lax-hilton-saturday-august-18-2012-official-thread
> 
> The rules are a little bit more strict (we actually have some rules) than those of some other meets which were held locally in the last two years. Please don't have a cow if somebody politely requests that you put away your sandwich, cookie, or drink when near equipment. Some of the gear which will be at the meet is extremely rare / unobtainable / irreplaceable. The last thing I would want to see is an attendee's Sony R10 fly across the room or a short-circuited electrostatic amp turning someone drinking Mountain Dew into Captain America.


 
   
  Ha...these are worth reading for the *entertainment value*.
   
  And worth reading if you are bringing equipment or trying it, for the overall value.


----------



## Radio_head

LFF's rules for the win.


----------



## hammerfilms

Thank you all for organizing this event for this will be the first headphone meet that I will ever attend.  I’m looking forward to meeting all you wonderful people who’s post I’ve had the pleasure to read all these years.  Hopefully I can meet some new friends, listen to equipment I’ve only read about, and get your advice that will point me in the right direction I’m looking to go in this hobby.


----------



## rubenpp

This is the first meet i'm attending and would like to bring my brother with me if possible. Thanks


----------



## sluker

I am down for a full table, but I don't imagine I will need the whole thing. If anyone wants to share a 1/3 of my table please feel free to let me know. That would also be good so that we could take turns checking out all the other gear there. As of right now I am planning to have the SX1250, LF339 and as yet to be determined source (choice between Laptop/iPod+NDS-1, Harmon Kardon HD990 CD/DAC, just the HM 603 to keep it simple). For headphones I will have LCD-2 rev1, HE-6, 2-Magnum builds and a moded T50rp.


----------



## purrin

I've updated the table lists in the 2nd post :http://www.head-fi.org/t/602807/2012-headphone-meet-lax-hilton-saturday-august-18-2012-official-thread#post_8257278
   
*Please check the list if you need a table. *As of now, we are out of table space, please contact me via PM if you will need table space.
   
  I have the following adds for attendees. Just wanted to confirm. n3rdling will update the official list (http://www.head-fi.org/t/602807/2012-headphone-meet-lax-hilton-saturday-august-18-2012-official-thread#post_8257287) in a few days. 
   
  FearSC549
  ServinginEcuador
  Wfojas
  njtc
  gnarlsagan
  mtntrance
  shiorisekine
  xtine
  hammerfilms
  rubenpp+1
  klesk
   
*Admission Fee:*
   
  $20 per adult and $8 per additional family member.
  $12 for students or minors.
  50 cents for people coming in out of state.
   
  Taken at the door, but I will look into arrangements into taking payment via Paypal in advance with a discount if you do so.


----------



## shiorisekine

Quote: 





purrin said:


> I've updated the table lists in the 2nd post :http://www.head-fi.org/t/602807/2012-headphone-meet-lax-hilton-saturday-august-18-2012-official-thread#post_8257278
> 
> *Please check the list if you need a table. *As of now, we are out of table space, please contact me via PM if you will need table space.
> 
> ...


 
  Im already signed up but yea i will be going and thanks for the prices


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





purrin said:


> *Admission Fee:*
> 
> $20 per adult and $8 per additional family member.
> $12 for students or minors.
> ...


 
   
  Wow, cheap!  Thanks purrin!


----------



## shiorisekine

I dont really need a table and i cant pay for one atm


----------



## Klesk

I'd like to attend; it'll be my first meet. I won't be needing a table as the gear I have is already there.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





shiorisekine said:


> I dont really need a table and i cant pay for one atm


 
   
  you get the right to have a table if you pay admission fee. but i will take you off the table list.
   
  Quote: 





klesk said:


> I'd like to attend; it'll be my first meet. I won't be needing a table as the gear I have is already there.


 
   
  got it.


----------



## purrin

Setup/breakdown times, loading/unloading, and hotel discount info has just been posted: http://www.head-fi.org/t/602807/2012-headphone-meet-lax-hilton-saturday-august-18-2012-official-thread
   
  Parking discount tickets will be handed to everyone at the registration table. An event badge will be supplied which must must be worn at all times.


----------



## Rhuidk

I just found out that I can't go to the meet anymore. You can take me off the list.

 I have Boy Scout camping on that day.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was really excited for this meet but it sucks I can't go anymore. Out of curiosity, how often do these meets happen every year?


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





rhuidk said:


> I just found out that I can't go to the meet anymore. You can take me off the list.
> 
> I have Boy Scout camping on that day..
> 
> ...


 
   
  Last big one was in 2009. There was medium sized one just a few months ago at The Village. The big ones like this are to make friends and split off into smaller private or public meets. Mr. Speakers, GoldenEars, and I organized a smaller public meets in San Diego, Venice, and Irvine respectively last year.


----------



## mike1127

How's it going about setting up Paypal to pay for admissions? That would be convenient for me. But I guess I can bring cash to the meet. I know someone who calls cash "the universal language of love."


----------



## Asr

Quote: 





purrin said:


> *Admission Fee:*
> $20 per adult and $8 per additional family member.
> $12 for students or minors.
> 50 cents for people coming in out of state.
> ...


 
   
  I just now noticed that you're charging for admission to the meet - do you have permission from Jude to do that? Last I heard, only CanJam was allowed to have admission fees, not regular meets. I've never paid admission to any of the meets that I've attended around the country either, including the large ones in SoCal, NorCal, and NYC (but I _have _contributed to meet costs in other ways as certain organizers will attest).
   
  Quote: 





shiorisekine said:


> I dont really need a table and i cant pay for one atm


 
   
  Unless you're a vendor, you shouldn't need to pay for a table. I'm not sure what's going on with the admission fee at this meet either - regular Head-Fiers shouldn't have to pay to attend a meet.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





asr said:


> I just now noticed that you're charging for admission to the meet - do you have permission from Jude to do that? Last I heard, only CanJam was allowed to have admission fees, not regular meets. I've never paid admission to any of the meets that I've attended around the country either, including the large ones in SoCal, NorCal, and NYC (but I _have _contributed to meet costs in other ways as certain organizers will attest).
> 
> 
> Unless you're a vendor, you shouldn't need to pay for a table. I'm not sure what's going on with the admission fee at this meet either - regular Head-Fiers shouldn't have to pay to attend a meet.


 
   
  Only vendors are charged for tables.
   
  FWIW, I think every head-fi member should pay to attend. These things aren't cheap to set-up...especially big SoCal meets in hotels in a central location.


----------



## purrin

Jude is aware of the fee. Per HF rules, fees are OK to cover the cost of pay-for-use facilities. The strong probability of the fee was posted on day one on the first post. As LFF stated, these events are not cheap in LA. It should also be noted that the 2011 NorCal meet charged a fee, of which the overages were used to offset the costs of the 2012 NorCal meet, which did not require an attendance fee.
   
  A full public accounting of where the money goes will be made. I expect a shortfall which I (and maybe one other person) will cover. The projected accounting for the meet is already available for the event organizers. They know full well that I am keeping things really tight and will pay out of my own pocket as I have done with smaller meets I've organized in the past.
   
  This event is a little more pricey than I wanted because each table will have it's own dedicated power. Attendees will not need to purchase long extension cables which are not cheap. They will not need to fuss over who plugs into what fire hazard christmas tree power strip. In theory, there should be no more tripping over extension cables, pulling $5000 amps off the tables, etc.
   
  Also, I did not charge the vendors a lot because I wanted this to more of a member driven event (I did not directly invite any vendors, they came to me.) However, I will do what I can to acknowledge the contributions of the vendors since they do pay a little bit more, and they do play a large part in making the meet what it is.
   
  If there are any patrons who are willing to contribute to reduce the attendance fee of the event, please let me know!
   
  If anyone else has any more questions which are of a delicate nature, please be considerate by PMing me rather than posting it publicly.


----------



## rhythmdevils

I think a fee is fine.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





rhythmdevils said:


> I think a fee is fine.


 
   
  X2, and if I was flying in from out of town (like I wish I was!), I would be totally okay with $5 instead of 5¢


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





rhythmdevils said:


> I think a fee is fine.


 
   
  Yeah totally, the LAX Hilton ain't free.  Plus, from what I understand, purrin's generously paying significantly more than $20 himself.


----------



## Asr

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Jude is aware of the fee. Per HF rules, fees are OK to cover the cost of pay-for-use facilities. The strong probability of the fee was posted on day one on the first post. As LFF stated, these events are not cheap in LA. It should also be noted that the 2011 NorCal meet charged a fee, of which the overages were used to offset the costs of the 2012 NorCal meet, which did not require an attendance fee.


 
   
  I think I should clarify my position & background a little, so no one here gets the wrong idea.
   
  First, I meant primarily to question if Jude was aware of the fee, as fee-based meets are the exception on Head-Fi, not the norm, and in the past those have had to be cleared by Jude (and it wasn't already apparent). In addition, I've always personally been of the mindset that meet costs should be covered voluntarily, not as a requirement for attendance. IMO, charging an admissions fee has the potential to alienate Head-Fiers who might otherwise attend but can't afford to.
   
  Second, I'm not averse to paying an admission fee myself - it's not like I was trying to skate by on $0.50. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm more than capable of paying the nominal $20 and would probably give more, in fact.
   
  Third, I'm well aware of how much it costs to organize a meet, as I've organized a few myself - 1 in NorCal (San Jose) and 3 in Colorado. So I actually have a pretty good idea of what your meet costs are, and I'm not exactly talking from inexperience here.


----------



## n3rdling

Take it to PM...


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





asr said:


> I'm not exactly talking from inexperience here.


 
   
  Since this is going to be my first meet, I am speaking from a total lack of experience.
   
  But like you, I am also not averse to paying an admission fee.  So it appears that both the total pro and the total noob agree that a meet is well worth the admission fee.


----------



## itshot

Hmmm.... this may be a bit late to ask, but does anyone plan on bringing a matrix m-stage? I was hoping they would turn up so that I could try them out with my Q701's


----------



## ultrabike

I'm in. Will bring my humble Sansa Zip + HD558/KSC-75 on me.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





itshot said:


> Hmmm.... this may be a bit late to ask, but does anyone plan on bringing a matrix m-stage? I was hoping they would turn up so that I could try them out with my Q701's


 
   
  You could always ask Jeffrey Tam if you could borrow one and bring it to the meet on his behalf. I've already got a couple of other guys doing this for other pieces of gear here and there.


----------



## rubenpp

Just confirming my attendance with my brother and have no objections regarding the fees.


----------



## purrin

I got ya on my list. n3rdling will update the public list here in a few days
   
   
   
  I'll be sure to plan the next meet in Havana. I hear that a lot of things are free in Cuba. Just gotta find Fidel's number on my rolodex.


----------



## ocswing

Just adding a couple headphones to what I'm already bringing. I'll have the V-moda m80 and ATH-M50s as well.
   
  Also, my gear will be up for sale if anyone is interested. Trying to appropriate funds for an upgrade.


----------



## Kojaku

I can't afford to go right now. I'm runnin' on a slim budget at the moment. I only swap out gear by selling other gear. Sorry...

Kojaku


----------



## Fonksta

I'm definitely interested! I'll bring the beyer DT-150's.


----------



## sluker

Quote: 





itshot said:


> Hmmm.... this may be a bit late to ask, but does anyone plan on bringing a matrix m-stage? I was hoping they would turn up so that I could try them out with my Q701's


 
  I can bring mine.


----------



## Hrimthursum

I will certainly make it.
  See y'all there


----------



## burnspbesq

Bummed. Just found out that the BHA-1 that I ordered on 7/18 won't ship until 8/31. So unless someone has one they'd like to loan me for the meet, the BHA-1 vs. P-200 shootout is off.


----------



## Wfojas

Fees are fine, as the privildedge of seeing unique best of breed combinations don't really exist anywhere, due to the internet wiping out margins that allow for testing. Plus, its member driven. If someone had space in their business and power to do this, then this could be free, but the odds of that happening are nil. I won't need a table, but I will surely be listening to combinations trying to find out what sounds good, to me.


----------



## rhythmdevils

I can't make it, but I'm going to send some modded vintage orthos down to the meet.  Questhate has graciously agreed to bring them, and they will be at his and Purrin's table somewhere.  Please be careful with them, as they are 30 years old! 
   
  I'm not sure which ones yet, but it looks like it will at least be:
   
  Yamaha YH1
  Yamaha YH3
  Fostex T20v1
   
  and maybe my modded T50rp and an HP50...


----------



## Questhate

Quote: 





rhythmdevils said:


> I can't make it, but I'm going to send some modded vintage orthos down to the meet.  Questhate has graciously agreed to bring them, and they will be at his and Purrin's table somewhere.  Please be careful with them, as they are 30 years old!
> 
> I'm not sure which ones yet, but it looks like it will at least be:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yesss....
   
  I haven't heard these headphones myself yet, but from the look of the measurements, the LAX folks should be in for a treat....
   
  YH1:

   
   
  YH3: 

   
  LCD-3 (for reference):


----------



## mackat

Cool! I'll have my original unmodded HP2's-complete with the original box.


----------



## psychoplast

gonna be my first headphone convention ^^ excited to see all your setups and listen to dozens of headphones ive only been able to read reviews about xD


----------



## FrankCooter

Will be bringing a pair of Wachara's DIY Stax Omega clones. These will be paired with a new  "poor-man's" tube amp. These headphones open up a whole new world in low cost high performance DIY.


----------



## itshot

Quote: 





sluker said:


> I can bring mine.


 
  Please do!


----------



## n3rdling

Lists updated, my count is at 100 confirmed attendees


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





burnspbesq said:


> Bummed. Just found out that the BHA-1 that I ordered on 7/18 won't ship until 8/31. So unless someone has one they'd like to loan me for the meet, the BHA-1 vs. P-200 shootout is off.


 
   
  I should have Maxvla's there.  PM me.


----------



## ongvua

Quote: 





burnspbesq said:


> Bummed. Just found out that the BHA-1 that I ordered on 7/18 won't ship until 8/31. So unless someone has one they'd like to loan me for the meet, the BHA-1 vs. P-200 shootout is off.


 
   


 I have BHA-1 and will bring it with me to the meet. My first time for everything so please advice me what to do etc ...


----------



## Anaxilus

@nerd
   
  Will Justin be bringing the GSX?  
   
  I think we need some additions to the front.  The Electra, 2 PWDs, another Bryston, Ultimate Ears, Leckerton UHA6S, Portaphile 627; Headroom gear TBD and maybe some new Schiit.


----------



## mbritt

Im in. I'll bring my Centrance Dacport running off an iPad and a selection of headphones including AKG K550s, AKG K701s and Phiaton PS320s. If there's room at someones table I'd be happy to bring my Oppo SACD player and some choice disks as well.


----------



## Volarious

Hmm, I will bringing a Sennheiser Amperior to the meet as well, seeing no one else is bringing one.


----------



## n3rdling

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> @nerd
> 
> Will Justin be bringing the GSX?
> 
> I think we need some additions to the front.  The Electra, 2 PWDs, another Bryston, Ultimate Ears, Leckerton UHA6S, Portaphile 627; Headroom gear TBD and maybe some new Schiit.


 
   
  I'm not sure.  I've only pasted the stuff that people have posted, even if I already have a pretty good idea about what they're bringing - don't want to force anybody to bring something they don't want to.


----------



## John In Cali

You can take me off the list so someone else can go. Was really hoping to go but with college starting i can't afford the Metrolink. 
  Hopefully i'll come to another meet sooner or later.


----------



## njtc

Hey purrin, i saw my name listed under table requirements for half a table, but i think that must have been a mistake...
  No table needed here, first meet for me so i'm travelling light.


----------



## purrin

got it. updating.
   
  Will be doing an eventbrite thing over the weekend for people to purchase tickets ahead of time with a slight discount ~$2. So regular ticket pricing for pre-purchased tickets will be $18.
   
  We will need to bring our own dollies since use of hotel equipment will require tips to bellhops. We plan on having three available, but if anyone wants to bring a few for general use, it would be appreciated. Just make sure it's marked with your name and phone number.


----------



## dallan

That will help with the parking fee.  During the international i parked on the street but i think i had to shuffle my car once.


----------



## mtntrance

Unfortunately I cannot go so I am out.  Hopefully someone else can go.


----------



## itshot

YAY! I managed to score some Beyer T1's so ill be bringing them assuming they arrive in time!


----------



## shiorisekine

Well considering two people dropped out can I have a plus one and another head-fier. Pardong would like to attend too.


----------



## purrin

We've got plenty of room. the softcap of 100 does not include vendors. we are at about 87 right now.
   
  Also a few people have stepped up to donate a little bit more: Teufelshunde, Audeze, LFF.
   
  So we will look into further reductions with the admission fee.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





purrin said:


> We've got plenty of room. the softcap of 100 does not include vendors. we are at about 87 right now.


 
   
  Hey Purrin, I have a non-member friend that wants to come with, so you can put me down as having a +1.  Thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Also, I can confirm that I'll be bringing a Pioneer SE-MJ591 and a Pioneer SE-A1000 just in case people want to try them out for some reason.  Pioneer markets them both as top-of-the-line audiophile cans, and I can think of no better crowd to test that claim than Head-Fiers.  No table needed for just two mid-fi cans though, so I'll just be carrying them around.


----------



## gnarlsagan

If we can bring a friend I'd like to be put down for +1 too. If not that's okay (but it's a pretty girl lol).


----------



## purrin

yes - you are allowed to bring people.


----------



## Anaxilus

Important to note that everyone attending will be required to check in at the front desk and wear a tag.  This is part of security protocol and we will have random organizers doing roving patrols just to be on the safe side.  They will be disguised as a bush so you won't be able to tell who they are.


----------



## Maxvla




----------



## purrin

DISCOUNTED ADVANCE TICKETS HERE:  http://hhh2012.eventbrite.com/   
  Prices will be higher at the door. General Admission price is now $16 through the site.
   
  Ticket prices have been reduced significantly because a few people have stepped up to the plate. Also Jude was kind enough to offer to help cover any shortage, I so feel much more comfortable about assuming the risk of a large shortage (I'm putting in a little bit myself anyways). We'll also be taking donations. If there is an overage, we'll save it up for anyone who wants to organize a another local meet later in the year or next year.
   
  I know it's kind of late in the game for me to post this info, but I will be bumping this info several more times throughout the next week until the meet.


----------



## thrak

It seems that I have just scored tickets for the MotoGP USGP at Indy on the weekend of the 19th.  It was a tough choice but the race won so I will not be attending the meet.  I apologize to those looking forward to hearing the T1's.  Maybe next time....


----------



## ongvua

I wonder if I can bring my camera and take some pictures of the meet and post here ?


----------



## Edwood

I'll be there.  Unless I get flooded with work again or sick again (just got over a nasty 2 week illness).
   
  -Ed


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





volarious said:


> Hmm, I will bringing a Sennheiser Amperior to the meet as well, seeing no one else is bringing one.


 
   
  Awesome. I would like to hear how they improved it over the HD25.
   
  Quote: 





ongvua said:


> I wonder if I can bring my camera and take some pictures of the meet and post here ?


 
   
  Yes. There will be an impressions thread.
   
   
   
   
  BTW, I will be posting table assignments soon.


----------



## Aegentirony

I will be showing up! Cant wait to check out all this stuff i hear so much about ! 
   
  I will be bringing my Htc One S, and a Walkman e series....Dont really have any high end cans! But i do wanna compare my two devices!


----------



## warrenpchi

Hey purrin,
   
  "Extra family members" is for spouses and kids and stuff right?  So in my case (bringing a buddy), I should purchase two general admission tickets right?  Seems logical to me, but just asking to make sure.


----------



## purrin

yup spouses and kids qualify.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





ongvua said:


> I have BHA-1 and will bring it with me to the meet. My first time for everything so please advice me what to do etc ...


 
   
  I'll reserve 1/2 a table space for your amp, source and 'phones. We'll have people help you load stuff in if you need help. If you have a decent amount of stuff to setup, get here around 8:30 or 9:00ish. Either park in the parking garage or east entrance, come on in and register, and set your stuff up.


----------



## purrin

*Table assignments posted:*   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/602807/2012-headphone-meet-lax-hilton-saturday-august-18-2012-official-thread#post_8257278
   
Let me know if any concerns or corrections. If you need a table, or think you may just want a place to park, please check the list and make sure you have a 1/2 or full table depending upon your needs.
   
   
 *Also, get your discounted tickets here: * *http://hhh2012.eventbrite.com/*
   
   
_*Just an FYI: Many of the of the high-end or "summit-fi" rigs use CD-Players as a source. It may be a good idea to cut a CD with your favorite tracks if you want to hear them.*_


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





purrin said:


> _*Just an FYI: Many of the of the high-end or "summit-fi" rigs use CD-Players as a source. It may be a good idea to cut a CD with your favorite tracks if you want to hear them.*_


 
   
  Totally didn't think of that for some reason.  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## ongvua

Purrin, I don't need a table (B7). I'll put the Bryston BHA-1 at burnspbesq's table (B1).
  Burnspbesq and I arrange this last week. Thanks.


----------



## tehmom

Sorry, haven't checked this thread in a while; I had been pm-ing with n3rdling and he has my equipment listed, but I guess I was overlooked for table space because I didn't post it.  I'm bringing:
   
  Yamamoto HA-02
  April Music Eximus DP-1
  Fostex HP-P1
  Pure I-20 (not on the list, but I'll bring it too)
  Audio Technica ATH-3000ANV
  Audio Technica ATH-ESW9A
  Beyer DT-1350
  Beyer T5P


----------



## purrin

i got you covered. table D6.


----------



## tehmom

Great, thanks!


----------



## Jasper994

Sounds like I'll be there with Iron_Dreamer and Edwood.


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

I don't see a Hifiman EF-6 on the list.  Would anyone want me to bring mine?  I'd probably be best off parking it with another rig/table for comparison purposes, if someone would like, and has the space.


----------



## FrankCooter

You're welcome to share my table.


----------



## Jasper994

I just bought the tickets for myself and Iron_Dreamer. Please make sure that we both have badges. Did I read correctly that parking discount coupons would be supplied at registration? Also, will we be able to come and go with the parking or are we stuck there all day?


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Quote: 





frankcooter said:


> You're welcome to share my table.


 

 Thanks Frank.  I wasn't necessarily looking to set up a whole rig.  I was primarily thinking that an HE-6 owner might want to compare the EF-6 to their current amp in their own system.  Or do you have an HE-6 these days?  I've been so out of it the last few months.


----------



## ocswing

To Purrin and all the organizers,
   
  Awesome job on getting this set up and so organized! Really looking forward to this! Kind of a weird question, but is anyone familiar with the food situation around the hotel? Lunch always seems to be tough to handle at meets.


----------



## mike1127

Awesome job of organizing, guys!
   
  I may not be there until ten--I hope no one assumes a table spot is unoccupied just because no one is there at 9:30. Unless, of course, Purrin/organizers feel that it would be necessary for anyone using a table to be there at 9:30 or else give up their spot.
   
  Mike


----------



## n3rdling

Lists updated
   
  Quote: 





ocswing said:


> To Purrin and all the organizers,
> 
> Awesome job on getting this set up and so organized! Really looking forward to this! Kind of a weird question, but is anyone familiar with the food situation around the hotel? Lunch always seems to be tough to handle at meets.


 
   
  There's fast food up and down Century.  I think I walked to Burger King down the street during CanJam.  I'm not sure if there's a cafe or anything located inside the hotel, though.


----------



## mike1127

I'll bring my modded Hifiman EF5 if anyone is interested in doing a comparison to the EF6. My EF5 doesn't sound much like the stock EF5. In total, mod + stock EF5, I paid less than the EF6 costs. I have a relatively bright 12AU7 in it right now, not my first preference (and I'm still shopping around for a 12AU7 more to my liking), but it has fantastic highs and dynamics.


----------



## dallan

I ate at the cafe during canjam and it was pretty good as i recall.


----------



## Anaxilus

I'll be using a skillet and n3rdling's Orpheus to make crepes for $2 a pop if anyone is interested.


----------



## mike1127

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I'll be using a skillet and n3rdling's Orpheus to make crepes for $2 a pop if anyone is interested.


 
  I don't know about anyone else this summer, but I am running my cooler amp (EF5) and keeping other devices to a minimum. In winter I'll use the Woo. Neither probably compares to the Orpheus.


----------



## n3rdling

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I'll be using a skillet and n3rdling's Orpheus to make crepes for $2 a pop if anyone is interested.


 
   
  I think the DIYT2 would do a better job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Did you want me to bring the Dynahi?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





n3rdling said:


> I think the DIYT2 would do a better job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Is yours done?
   
  Please, I'm on a SS binge atm to see if I might find some beer to go w/ my wine.


----------



## n3rdling

DIYT2?  No I haven't even started yet really.  My BH PSU has a blown transistor so I'm gonna replace that before the meet.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





jasper994 said:


> I just bought the tickets for myself and Iron_Dreamer. Please make sure that we both have badges. Did I read correctly that parking discount coupons would be supplied at registration? Also, will we be able to come and go with the parking or are we stuck there all day?


 
   
  Good question. Let me check.


----------



## third_eye

I will be attending and bringing an HD800 if it arrives in time.


----------



## Edwood

Paid for my Ticket.
   
  Will likely bring a HifiMan HM-801, and async USB adapter to a Laptop for a source.
   
  Consolidating a rig set up with Iron_Dreamer.  So likely a HifiMan HE-6 + EF-6 combo there as well.   If he decides not to bring the EF-6, than I'll bring my Grace m902 instead.  Either way we'll have a small Rig setup.  Only need 1/3 - 1/2 of a table depending on how small they are.  So if Frank can have us at his table, that would be fine, unless there is room elsewhere.
   
  I also have my Sony R10's.  Although I'm selling them off, so not sure if I want to have them get man-handled right before selling them off, unless a prospective buyer wants to check them out at the Meet.
   
  -Ed


----------



## Asr

I was looking forward to attending but a conflict suddenly came up for this weekend so I have to cancel my travel plans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'm interested in making a monetary donation towards the meet - I assume the "Donation" box on the Eventbrite page is specifically for that purpose?


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Doh!  Bummer, asr.  Let me know what you're up to otherwise.


----------



## Anaxilus

Headroom came through!
   
  Apart from their line of DACs/Amps/PSs, I have received:
   
  HFI780
  K701
  DT1350
  T1
  HD598
  HD650
  HD800
  HE400
  HE6
  SRH1440
  SRH1840
  LCD3
  TH900


----------



## iLLicit1

I look forward to meeting everyone this weekend.
   
  I will bring a few sets of my own cans as well even though everything I own is already on the list. (aside from my HD590's and ATH-A900x)
   
  I am more interested in getting acquainted with amplifiers at the present time.
   
  Anyone going to be doing any trading at the event?


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





asr said:


> I was looking forward to attending but a conflict suddenly came up for this weekend so I have to cancel my travel plans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yes, the donation box on EB is for that purpose. Any donation would be much appreciated. Two vendors backed out at the last minute (these things happen).


----------



## livewire

Message to all who attend:
   
  Bring your cameras, bring lotza cameras! And use them, copiously!


----------



## dallan

I may not be able to get there till late morning, up in the air but will still attend.  Something came up and if i can't move it then 11 or 1130.  Guess i will have to drag what i have from the parking garage if that happens......


----------



## IPodPJ

Quote: 





dallan said:


> I may not be able to get there till late morning, up in the air but will still attend.  Something came up and if i can't move it then 11 or 1130.  Guess i will have to drag what i have from the parking garage if that happens......


 
   
  Dude, you better show up.  I'll be real bummed if you don't make it.  It's been a long time buddy.  Same with santacore.  I see you guys are sharing a table, too.


----------



## santacore

Quote: 





ipodpj said:


> Dude, you better show up.  I'll be real bummed if you don't make it.  It's been a long time buddy.  Same with santacore.  I see you guys are sharing a table, too.


 
  Ha!! I'm going to be showing up late in the morning too. My wife planned a garage sale for that day and I need to help for at least the first couple of hours before taking off. Looking forward to seeing you guys!


----------



## mackat

If anybody feels like popping a nice CD player on my table to hook up to the Crack, that'd be perfectly great with me! Otherwise I'll only have a cheapo JVC DVD player. Boohoo.


----------



## mackat

An Update:
   
  I won't have the Ariston. There also won't be a JICO SAS, as I returned the second one I bought for my V15 V MR for a brush problem, and then got a great deal on two V15 Type III's and a VxMR, so I am waiting for those and an SAS for the III to show up...I also have a Technics SME armboard from the UK in the mail, but chances are I won't get it by Friday, so that won't happen.
   
  I'm a bit disorganized here, but I'll get everything under control. I will have at LEAST the Technics 1200 and the SL-10, possibly the 2251/Widow and the 1219, depending on what arrives in the mail and what doesn't. I will have the Marantz 2275 though. Things change fast 'round these parts, though.
   
  See you all there!
   
  Ben aka MacKat


----------



## CEE TEE

I just want to put out a *BIG THANKS* to *@purrin* and team:
   

 LFF
 Anaxilus
 Teufelshunde
 Ultrabike
 Questhate
 n3rdling
 itshot
 MisterRogers
 _*You guys have done (& will do) a TON + put attendees FIRST...*_thank you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Really looking forward to this!!!


----------



## Ahzari

I'll try to make it out with my TH900s.


----------



## purrin

Seating arrangements updated.
   
Remember to get your tickets here: *http://hhh2012.eventbrite.com/.*
We will also sell tickets at the door, but for slightly more.


----------



## jltaser

I'm coming with 3 other people but am not planning to stay for too long.
   
  Things I'm bringing along:
  Sony Walkman Z-1060
  Sennheiser HD600
  AKG K702
  Audio-Technica CKS77 (willing to sell)
   
  No table is necessary as I'll be roaming around with my gear.
  If anyone's interested in listening to anything I have, just let me know here or there.


----------



## gotfrank

Hi everyone!
   
  FYI - I just bought tickets to attend the event.


----------



## manveru

Unfortunately I don't think I will be able to make it to the meet anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  If the list is accurate looks like I was the only one bringing AD2000s, so sorry if anybody had wanted to hear them. Maybe Craig will have them? No idea. Anyways hope all goes splendidly.


----------



## Dennis

Count me in!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  *I will try my best to make it on Saturday*


----------



## blubliss

Glad to see you coming Ed & Peter.  I am going to do my best to make it.  Will most likely bring the Amarra source, HE90, 009, and the DIY HEV90.


----------



## Edwood

Sweet.  Cya there hopefully.


----------



## CEE TEE

Hoping to borrow a Paradox T50rp for a while during the meet, from LFF or anyone...
   
_May my new stock T50rp arrive tomorrow!_


----------



## warrenpchi

Just purchased tix for myself and my +1.  See y'all there!


----------



## munkeeboi83

Just purchased tickets to the event. Looking forward to meeting you guys. I was wondering if any of you guys will be bringing any AMB Labs amps or DACs. I wanted to check some of those out before I decide to order a kit online to build.


----------



## xtine

I just bought my ticket, super excited to meet everyone and experience all the awesome gear.


----------



## purrin

Don't forget to bring simple power strips. The power outlets will be there so no extension cords will be required, but power strips are always a good idea. I'll double-check on the exact nature of the power provided at each table.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





purrin said:


> I'll double-check on the exact nature of the power provided at each table.


 
   
  I'm guessin' electrical but I could be wrong.  Seriously though, many thanks for putting all of this together!  Probably a million and one little details us attendees will never know about, but appreciate nonetheless.


----------



## mike1127

Electrical? But my system runs on steam!


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





mike1127 said:


> Electrical? But my system runs on steam!


 
   
  Could be steam, who knows?  But thankfully, purrin's gonna check on that for us so it's all good.


----------



## purrin

Just an FYI. I won't be updating the attendee lists here on HF. Packing lots of stuff and getting ready to go. A master list will be updated for the registration desk (from Eventbrite or anyone who pm's me) the morning of the meet.


----------



## warrenpchi

Godspeed!


----------



## purrin

Just another FYI. I have received everyone's PMs and e-mails. Every request will be taken care of. Sorry if I have not been able to reply to every message.


----------



## Hammerzeit

I just found out about this right now and scrambling to find some money to go, might be bringing a guest or two.


----------



## trap15

Let's see if I can make it!


----------



## LFF

Well...90% of my stuff is packed and ready to go!
   
  Can't wait to see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Ah hell, packing . . . yeah. Tonight.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Ah hell, packing . . . yeah. Tonight.


 

 Yup...you literally have to pack your schiit away tonight.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





lff said:


> Yup...you literally have to pack your schiit away tonight.


 
   
  Get your schiit together.
   
  For those interested in portable, I will also have a Portaphile 627 and Leckerton UHA6S amp on hand.


----------



## burnspbesq

FWIW, Milwaukee (the tool company) has a really nifty foldable hand-truck that you can pick up for $26 plus tax at your nearest Home Depot. I grabbed one the other day and will have it with me tomorrow.


----------



## 909

I've just purchased a ticket, so it looks very likely that I will be attending this fine event...


----------



## ocswing

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> For those interested in portable, I will also have a Portaphile 627 and Leckerton UHA6S amp on hand.


 
   
  Ooh, maybe I can borrow the UHA with a UERM demo if it's available?


----------



## anetode

It's the unpacking that's gonna be fun. Let's see if bubblewrapped headphones will survive airline manhandling.


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





manveru said:


> Unfortunately I don't think I will be able to make it to the meet anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  If anyone is interested, I have a pair of AD2000 I can bring. They are truly a unique sounding can. It is currently SE, and I was only planning on bringing my balanced rig, so I can easily bring my Audio-gd 10SE if anyone is interested in that as well.


----------



## munkeeboi83

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> If anyone is interested, I have a pair of AD2000 I can bring. They are truly a unique sounding can. It is currently SE, and I was only planning on bringing my balanced rig, so I can easily bring my Audio-gd 10SE if anyone is interested in that as well.


 
  I would love to listen to your AD2000s if you're willing to bring it out. =)


----------



## FrankCooter

I'd also like to hear your AD2000. Anyone who's ever heard Ironbut's R/R tape rig knows these headphones are capable of top tier performance. If you're interested, you can give them a go on my direct coupled DHT amp with Electra-Print silver secondary output transformers.
   
  To add another under appreciated headphone to the mix, I'll bring along my Koss ESP950's to pair up with my "poor man's" electrostatic amp.


----------



## Moostrkraaft

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> If anyone is interested, I have a pair of AD2000 I can bring. They are truly a unique sounding can. It is currently SE, and I was only planning on bringing my balanced rig, so I can easily bring my Audio-gd 10SE if anyone is interested in that as well.


 
  Feel free to bring it over to Plaza B and plug it into the Balancing Act


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





moostrkraaft said:


> Feel free to bring it over to Plaza B and plug it into the Balancing Act


 
   
  Oh, that's where I'm stationed. Seems someone *cough* purrin *cough* doesn't like us and is trying to stick us all together.


----------



## neuromancer

Just back in town and saw this.......coming for sure!


----------



## warrenpchi

Hey, I know this probably isn't the most important thing, but does anyone know if there will be Wi-Fi at the Hilton?  3G is sloooowww...


----------



## purrin

East Entrance Loading:
   
  When turning into the hotel, take an immediately right into the somewhat scary looking alleyway. You should see a dumpster or two at the end of the alley. There should be three loading docks. Load at these docks. I believe they lead into the kitchen area (at least I know one of the doors does) which snakes through a hallway before hitting some elevators. Make sure you take the second set of elevators going downstairs to level "LL" and not the first set elevators going up the the rooms.
   
  Supposedly there are freight elevators outside the loading dock which also lead to the level "LL", where the Ballroom Plaza where the event will be. A few people will be outside on the lookout to guide folks in. We should also have a few handcarts to make the haul easier.


----------



## mikop

I have the few items I am bringing all ready to go!  so looking forward to the meet!


----------



## dallan

Quote: 





purrin said:


> East Entrance Loading:
> 
> When turning into the hotel, take an immediately right into the somewhat scary looking alleyway. You should see a dumpster or two at the end of the alley. There should be three loading docks. Load at these docks. I believe they lead into the kitchen area (at least I know one of the doors does) which snakes through a hallway before hitting some elevators. Make sure you take the second set of elevators going downstairs to level "LL" and not the first set elevators going up the the rooms.
> 
> Supposedly there are freight elevators outside the loading dock which also lead to the level "LL", where the Ballroom Plaza where the event will be. A few people will be outside on the lookout to guide folks in. We should also have a few handcarts to make the haul easier.


 
  And still no using that loading dock after 9:30? If so, do we just bring trip after trip from the parking structure through the main lobby? I can't believe that is really what they would want us to do.....
   
  Edit- i see no one has a pair of Victor/JVC-HP DX1000 , maybe i will throw mine in one of the bags...gently.  Don't get much press lately but they are pretty cool.


----------



## Edwood

Got the gear packed up and ready to go. Basically the *B*ig *H*eavy *H*ifiMan *R*ig.
   
  Bringing:
   
  HifiMan EF-6 Amp.  (Heavy Beast)
   
  HifiMan HE-6 Headphones.
   
  HifiMan HM-801 Player. (Actually bringing two, one to hook up full time to the HifiMan Rig, the other for me to bring around to use with other gear for my own use.  If someone want to try out the HifiMan HM-801 with portable setup, just let me know.  I'm dedicating one for the EF-6 + HE-6 Rig)
   
  Music Fidelity V-Link USB to SPDIF.
   
  Extension Cord.
   
  Misc. Cables.
   
  Various Portable Gear, but won't be left at the table.  (Head-Amp Pico Slim, JH Audio JH-13)
   
  -Ed


----------



## iLLicit1

Just to clarify, self seating is no table, correct?
   
  I didn't need a table anyways as all I am bring are a few sets of headphones.
   
  I noticed that the DT880s aren't listed so I will bring those. I'd love to hear the difference between these and the DT990 in person.


----------



## Maxvla

Have a great meet guys. Was hoping I could somehow get out to this, but from the start it looked bleak and had to cancel. Sent some goodies out with Anaxilus, though. Love to hear everyone's thoughts on the Bryston BHA-1. There should be at least 2, perhaps 3, at the meet. Also my colorware HD800s will be there if anyone wants to inspect the quality of paint and the fit and finish they apply. It's really top tier work.


----------



## LFF

Finally done packing!
   
  Wow...I'm only going to sleep 4 hours!
   
  See you in the morning fellow head-fi'ers!


----------



## jude

See you guys in the morning. I'll have:
   

 Denon AH-D7100 Artisan
 Sennheiser Amperior
 Parrot Zik (if you are interested in trying the Zik, I suggest you *download the Parrot Zik iOS or Android app* ahead of time, as the Zik's active noise-canceling, equalizer, and DSP can only be controlled/adjusted with the app)
 Sennheiser MM 450-X (with both USB and discontinued 30-pin APT-X dongles)
 Philips Fidelio L1
 Philips Fidelio M1
   
  When I saw a Fostex TH-900 on the list, I left the one I have behind, as I didn't want to check any luggage.


----------



## Hiyono

see you guys tomorrow.  
   
  I'll be bringing
   
  Nuforce HDP
  Ibasso PB2
  Audeze LCD-3.


----------



## dallan

Well I was able to reschedule conflict for morning and may even make it in time for the loading docks


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





dallan said:


> Well I was able to reschedule conflict for morning and may even make it in time for the loading docks


 

 Yay!


----------



## iLLicit1

Going to be on my way shortly. Looking forward to the meet!


----------



## Questhate

Hey everyone, 

That service elevator from the loading dock is bad news. If you need to unload, just come to the front entrance. 

Head to the right side of the lobby and go down to floor LL. The meet is in the Plaza Ballroom. 

If you need help, then park your car and come to the meet. There will be a few of us with carts that can help you lug in your equipment.


----------



## mikemercer

YO - gonna head there after a 1230 appt. I hope everybody's still hangin' tough around 2-230!! If I was still working for CEntrance we would have been involved with this meet for SURE.


----------



## burnspbesq

One of the Brystons ended up at my table.  Signal path is MacBook Air/Amarra/Ayre QB-9, and it's driving HD-800s with a Cardas balanced cable.
   
  Killer.  Well extended at both ends, revealing, great fidelity-to-source.  Listening to Sinatra right now, and it just sounds so right.  Even the distortion on "My Funny Valentine" when he overdrives the mic is rendered accurately.
   
  Mine is supposed to ship on 8/31, and I think you can expect to see a well-pampered Luxman P-200 for sale shortly thereafter.


----------



## vcirelli

So much fun, lots of great gear and people. This was my first meet, and I wanted to thank everyone that let me plug into their rigs. I look forward to the next one. Highlights for me were Donald North's new Sonnet 2, really impressive in my opinion with my LCDs. I also enjoyed talking to Jeff and checking out his PS Audio Dac - really nice.  Thanks again all - just fantastic.


----------



## mackat

It was very fun! And I won the grand prize! A very great day!

Thank you to en
Thank you to everyone who organized it and came. And to Bellatone Audio!
Ben aka MacKat


----------



## elwappo99

Agreed with the above sentiments. Where's the impressions thread? I'd make one, but there's so much pressure: Making a catchy title, giving the proper introductions, not making fun of anyone. I'm not up for that.


----------



## fc911c

Pitures Please


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





mackat said:


> It was very fun! And I won the grand prize! A very great day!


 
   
  Excellent!  I won third prize, which was still way cool!  Thanks to everyone at Bellatone.  And Phil, I'll be making that post shortly...
   
  Being my first meet, I didn't know what to expect at all.  I was a very laid back atmosphere, and everyone was super nice.  For everyone that has never been to a meet, I would highly suggest that you go if you get a chance - especially if you're a new member.  You're never gonna get a chance to talk to people in your other life about psychoacoustics.
   
  Thanks again to Purrin for setting this all up.  Thanks to Jude for making a new member feel welcome.  And thanks to the guys working that otherwise thankless job at the registration desk.
   
  Seriously, we should do this more often.  I volunteer to help out next time around.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyone else have cool recollections of the meet they want to share?


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





elwappo99 said:


> Agreed with the above sentiments. Where's the impressions thread? I'd make one, but there's so much pressure: Making a catchy title, giving the proper introductions, not making fun of anyone. I'm not up for that.


 
   
  I'd do it, but I'll reserve that honor for purrin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





fc911c said:


> Pitures Please


 
   
  Unfortunately I didn't take any.  But I believe that Jude's got that covered.  I'm sure they'll be posted when he finds the time.  Did anyone else take pics?


----------



## zmatrix

Too bad I didn't get there til late But thanks for putting together a great meet and thanks to those who brought their gear to share.


----------



## dallan

Awesome meet, everyone was so nice and respectful too.  Thanks to the organizers!-Purrin & n3rdling as well as others. One of my favorite meets for sure.  Also to the vendors of course thanks go to bringing their stuff out and supporting the community-like Craig from Eddie Current, Justin from Headamp and Phil from Bellatone.


----------



## Dennis

There are many PS audio PerfectWave DACs today..... Coincidence??!!
  The LCD3 X RWA combo is so sick!!!
        
   
  Spent almost two hours just comparing the Orpheus, SR009 and R10.........  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I am so glad to see a rare L3000 in excellent condition.


----------



## JMcMasterJ

First of all, it was great meeting everyone. I had a great time. 

It was awesome getting to hear so many top cans including the HE-90, 009, 007, R10, HD800, LCD-3, HE-6. 

A couple of my favorites were the Orpheus and the Balancing Act + HD800. 

I also got to hear the 009 from a ton of amps (T2, BHSE, Electra, LL, 727). If I were interested in the 009 i'd probably go for the Blue Hawaii, but partly due to looks. 

I came away really happy because I loved Super 7 (which I own) + HD800 combo. The HD800 will be my next purchase. 

I also had a good time comparing the UE18, UE11 and UERM. I ended up purchasing the UERM which sounded closest to my old UE10pro. 

Thank you to the organizers! I'll post some pics when I get home.


----------



## CEE TEE

^great choices! You'll see that a few of us have that pairing...

It was great to meet you and cool that you came from Connecticut! Someone came from Florida too. A few out-of-staters.

I heard a lot that I liked at this meet and now I know that it takes a lot to share gear- thank you to everyone who does!!!

And thanks to the organizers for such an amazing amount and quality of space...@purrin and TEAM!

The amount of space in each room was fantastic and the quality of people and stuff too. I could have and was mostly in our D-room and having a great time...

I still wish for two days so I can talk to everybody and hear everything. But I know how much it takes to pull off ONE day so am very grateful.

Now to process what I've learned.


----------



## rubenpp

This is my 1st meeting and I had a great time as well. BIG Thanks to all the organizers , members and members of the trade who shared their toys/products so we could all know more and experience some of the best head-fi equipment out there.
   
  I was particularly happy and find myself very lucky to have heard some of the best , if not the best electrostatic gears from Eddie Current, Cavalli Audio, HeadAmp , KG DIYS, Sennheiser and Stax.
   
  Again thanks to everyone for sharing


----------



## purrin

I started a meet impressions thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/623500/h3-meet-impressions-la-8-18-2012-thread
   
  going to sleep. will post more in about 8 hours.


----------



## mackat

Impressions thread: not complete yet

http://www.head-fi.org/t/623500/h3-meet-impressions-la-8-18-2012-thread


----------



## mackat

Hahaha, Purrin beat me to it!


----------

